# The Psionicle, Part X



## GnomeWorks (Aug 22, 2003)

Continuation of the Psionicle game.

-----

The party has finally reached the library that they've been headed for since Shardorn told them of what she believed laid within - a piece of the Psionicle.

Since arriving, the party has encountered only a single weasel.

They have managed to make their way through the library, and find the door that Shardorn spoke of - a heavy adamantine door, with a layer of iron over it, and a symbol of a screaming skull with an elborate 'K' embossed in it.

Having since discovered how to open the door, Jansson has had the rest of the party back away, and after manifesting a few defensive powers on himself, has placed an everburning torch into the skull's mouth.

-----

As Jansson puts the torch into the skull's mouth, there is a slight rumbling sound that seems to emanate from the door.  A little dust falls from the ceiling of the hallway, but nothing so large that it would cause any harm or impede movement.  As the rumbling continues, the torch turns to dust, the door slowly rises up into the ceiling.  After several long moments, the door is completely gone.

Beyond, you can see a hallway.  It appears to be much like the hallway you're currently in - but there are a few differences that are quite obvious.  The floor shines slightly, as though it has been cleaned constantly; there is no trace of dust on it, starting from where the door was and for as far ahead as you can see.  The walls look a little smoother than they are out here, as though they've been worn down by something being rubbed on them for a long time.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Aug 23, 2003)

Heh now that was a bit lame... I mean this big stuff about defending a priceless item and it just requires some item magical in nature? Haha, after we see what's guarding it inside I'll decide if this guy should have hired someone more suited for the task or not! But for now let's advance, treasure and spoils await! 

And Ruth picks up shield and sword and advances into the hallway.


----------



## Zhure (Aug 23, 2003)

*Osius*

"Well, at least not every man-jack adventurer might think to _identify_ the properties of the door."

Osius takes a lead position once again.


----------



## Darkwolf (Aug 23, 2003)

I think I have to agree with Ruth on this one.  That was just a little too easy.  Let's see when this door leads."

Narok takes the central position, easy reach for healing those who need it.


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 24, 2003)

"You don't expect people who are looking for parts of the Psionicle to carry magic items, now do you?"
Syld gets next to Narok to be easily reachable if he happens to need healing.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Aug 24, 2003)

> man-jack adventurer



That would be half man adventurer


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 24, 2003)

*Into the hallway...*

Ruth boldly leads the way into the reaches of the hallway, the rest of the group following behind.

As you go, you can hear faint voices, which seem to be coming from further along; you can't, however, make anything out.

After a few moments, you reach the end of the hallway.  The room at the end is quite large, and is filled with bookshelves, each heavily laden with books.  The floor and the walls have the same appearance of being well-cleaned and well-scrubbed.  The bookshelves, as well, seem to sparkle.  From the far end of the room, you can see a faint purple object, glittering... as you adjust to the light in the room provided by torches set every dozen feet or so on the walls, you can see that there is a gem sitting in an alcove, on top of a large purple-colored pedestal, very similar to the ones you have seen in the Thri-kreen caverns and the yuan-ti encampment.  Around the alcove, much clearer than anywhere else you have seen thus far, is writing in the script that you've seen throughout the library.

Standing in front of the alcove, however, are two very bizarre figures.  One seems to be little more than a shadow, and his form seems to be a little hazy.  He wears a cloak, and an elaborate mask rests where is face should be.  The other is a human, dressed in fairly archaic clothing, though his most striking feature is his hair - which is a soft blue color, and seems to have been arranged into spikes.  They appear to be conversing with one another, and the blue-haired one is facing away from you.

"...through!" The man with the blue hair says. "The amount of power I had to draw on..." His accent is slightly familiar, though not familiar enough for you to place it.

He throws his hands up, and turns as though to walk away from the masked figure... but he stops in his tracks the instant he sees you.

He gapes for a small moment, but he then seems to recover. "Who the hell are you, and how the hell did you get in here!" He says in a loud voice.


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 24, 2003)

Animus says nothing, but ponders the two different individuals. "I wonder why there are two, instead of one, I thought there was only one guardian..."


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 24, 2003)

"You know, we could ask you the same question"


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 24, 2003)

"That is true." The blue-haired stranger says in response to Syld's comment. "However, I asked you first.  Who are you, and how did you get in here?"


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 24, 2003)

"I'm Syld and these are my associates. We got here by foot. Your turn."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 24, 2003)

"Ooh, cocky, aren't we?" The blue-haired stranger says. "Well, if you must know, I am Kloranth Silndark." He pauses. "And I got in here... very carefully.  I'll let the 'guardian' of the artifact introduce himself when he deems it appropriate." He makes a gesture back towards the masked figure.


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 24, 2003)

"I have mood swings." Syld waves the matter away with his hand.
"On to another topic, how did you get your hair stay in spikes like that? I might try something like that sometime..."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 24, 2003)

"Eh, little of this, little of that," Kloranth says, shrugging. "But before we start getting into issues of fashion, I have some other questions for you, such as: who sent you?  And, if you like, I'll answer a question of yours after you answer one of mine."


----------



## The Forsaken One (Aug 24, 2003)

Oeee shiny stone.... And the auras of a detect magic spell would probably just knock you right of your feet here. But damned that one shiny rock.... oeee....


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 24, 2003)

"Ruth, I think that's a piece of the Psionicle, so it wouldn't show up as magical." Shardorn says. "Is it a piece of the Psionicle, Kloranth?"

The blue-haired man shrugs. "I don't know about anything called a 'Psionicle'.  What I do know, though, is that this gem is a very powerful, very important psionic artifact."


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Aug 25, 2003)

"I doubt names are of much importance,"  The figure spoke abruptly, his voice cold and devoid of emotion.  His mask gleamed slgihtly underneath his hood as he turned to speak, even though no light shone upon it.

It was a thing of beauty, the mask, as if it were a single glint of gold among a pile of rubble, it seemed slightly out of place on the shadowy figure.  It was of purest white, with the texture of porcelain, resting upon a sea of black robes, a sinister smile was etched upon it, yet at the same time a large, sorrowful tear-perhaps in mockery-one could not tell, darkened in a spot beneath the eyehole-behind which was shadowy and seemingly vacant.  Tiny inscriptions rested upon its outer edges, but those were noticed only after one was taken aback my the mask's outer beauty.

"What _is_ important are the roles cast upon each one of us.  You are all here to restore psionics, and I am here to assist you,"  The figure turned to look at the blue haired man next to him, "Yes, even you, Kloranth.  However unlikely our circumstances have brought us together, our fates our bound-whether we like it or not."  He gives a slight nod towards Kloranth.

"Your arrival here has been expected, although it has come much later than I would have thought.  Perhaps if you had come earlier things might have been different, but at this stage of the game many things have changed-the rules that you play by and will have to play by, for instance.  So, how many pieces of the Psionicle have you acquired already?"


----------



## Zhure (Aug 25, 2003)

*Osius*

"... ugh. Where's the damned wizard that belongs with the weasel? I expected him here already. Since he doesn't appear to be, he'll be here soon, so we need to secure this artifact.

"Unless someone wishes to argue the point, I'm going to pocket it for safekeeping." Osius intentionally pauses to give anyone a chance to object, then walks up to take ahold of the artifact.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 25, 2003)

Osius walks up to the pedestal... but his way is blocked by the masked figure.

[Edit: Sorry about that, I somewhat jumped the gun on my posting. ]


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Aug 25, 2003)

The hooded figure interposes himself between the human and the gem, "I think not-are you truly ready to bear the responsibility of such a powerful item?  Do you honestly know what it is that is in front of you?"

His masked face does not betray any hint of emotion.

_Secretly, he worries..._


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 25, 2003)

"So far we have been able to retrieve the Staff of Penumbra and two of the Gems in addition to that one. We had some trouble with the Staff and it subsumed the other Gem."


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Aug 25, 2003)

The figure appears not to hear Syld's words for the moment as it focuses itself upon the halfling infront of him.

_The Staff of Penumbra?  They seem to be referring to more than just the gems after all...and it absorbing a gem into itself-if their words are true..._


----------



## The Forsaken One (Aug 26, 2003)

Euhm boys... if you'd mind to stop playing with eachother? I don't want to be as bold but let us take the shiny gem and get out of here. There's probably way to many of us for you to handle anyway and we didn't get the other pieces exactly for free you see... 

Pulling her sword free from the floor again she *readies* herself and she drops her helmet visor again.

That brings us to the point that we are expecting some raw arcane firepower to drop in here any minute now. So pity please with sugar on top, lets get this over with _before_ the person in question drops a fireball on top of us while we are arguing about all these nice things like being worthy and all that $&^#@*( 

If you would excuse my language. **cough**


----------



## Zhure (Aug 26, 2003)

*Osius*

"That was the plan, Ruth, until I was interrupted.

"I'm not in this for the vanity, stranger," Osius says, "I'm here to retrieve the artifact and keep it out of the hands of someone who wants to indirectly end psionics forever. As you can imagine I have a vested interest in seeing that doesn't happen."


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 26, 2003)

"So, Guardian, if you'd please step aside. We are quite worthy of carrying the darn Gem. I've got one in my pocket," Syld digs the Gem from his pocket and shows it, "see?"


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Aug 27, 2003)

The figure nods, passively stepping aside for Osius' path to be clear.

"If there is one thing I have learned in my captivity here, it is patience.  If trouble is near, I suggest you get prepared."  Whispering soft words, it incants arcane words of power, a shimmering barrier surrounding it for a moment before merging with his form, disappearing.

Adding, "And you, girl," It voices to Ruth, "I would not underestimate your opponents, or your allies."

(OOC-Mage Armor)


----------



## The Forsaken One (Aug 27, 2003)

Well you wouldn't be the first so... just checking  But where does that leave you? 

Ruth faces the other guy while asking.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 27, 2003)

Kloranth shrugs. "Well, I have to say that I'm surprised that you've got other gems.  I've heard of them, but haven't actually gotten around to looking for them.  This one here was my target because of this guy." He gestures to the masked figure.

"But, since it sounds like you're not with the Ashkians, well... I don't see any reason not to go with you.  This place is probably just a little different from where I'm from, so best to get together with those who know the lay of the land."


----------



## Zhure (Aug 27, 2003)

*Osius*

"Thanks," Osius says coldly as he picks up the amethyst.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 27, 2003)

As Osius picks up the Amethyst, he is surrounded briefly by a glowing nimbus of purple light.

*OoC:* Okay, _now_ you know what the amethyst does.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Aug 27, 2003)

A ghostly chuckle comes from the hooded figure, "Some where in between, I'd imagine."  It says to Ruth.

"I wouldn't be fooled by Kloranth's apparent niceties, despite his visible youth, he's very experienced and has his own motives for the gems and choosing to join your quest with you all-as do I, but I do not deny it."


----------



## Zhure (Aug 28, 2003)

*Osius*

"Mind telling us your ulterior motives? It seems to me announcing them without explaining them only makes us wonder about your integrity."

Osius pauses, "I mean, if your intents are hostile, you're either saying that to allay our suspicions or because you think we pose no threat. If your intents are benevolent, then surely there's little risk in exposing your agenda.

"I've made mine clear: I'm helping reassemble the Psionicle so an entire way of living can continue in the face of incompatible magic."


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Aug 29, 2003)

"I don't believe this is either the time, or the place for that explanation, as you, yourself said that we may be expecting some company.  Be assured I do not care about my _perceived_ integrity, although I doubt you could call my intents benevolent-but you can be rest assured they are not hostile towards the psionic community."

"Your own motives may perhaps be questioned over the course of collecting the rest of the Psionicle.  I shall be anxious to hear of your learned opinion then, pardon me if I am not as interested now-we have a common cause, and that is all that is needed for me."


----------



## Zhure (Aug 29, 2003)

*Osius*

"Then, as a group, do we continue exploring here or leave before the ... wizard ... shows his face again?"


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 29, 2003)

"Well, that depends." Kloranth says. "Are you interested in reading about an order that vanished a long time ago?  If not, there's little reason to stay here."


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 29, 2003)

"I wouldn't mind learning more, but I don't speak the language these texts seem to be written in."


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Aug 29, 2003)

Something sort of snapped within the recesses of the figure's mind, _Touch my precious, clean books?  With unclean hands..._  Though the voice vanishes as quickly as it came.

Keeping its calm demeanor, the figure simply states, "I can translate the books for you all if you wish-but getting through the wondrous library would take a very long while, and I imagine time is of the essence. However I still have retain most of its knowledge within my head from the years I've spent here."


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 30, 2003)

"Could you then perhaps teach me the language? We could pick a book or two with us for reference."
Syld gets eager at the chance to learn of this ancient language.


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 30, 2003)

Animus manuevers onto the other side of the Adamantium door, ignoring the new figure and watching. He activates his psionic skin, changing his hue, and attempts to hide by the corridor, just in case...


----------



## Jarval (Aug 30, 2003)

"If we leave now, we may get a good lead on Jarli, although I don't know where we're heading next.  On the other hand, if he's down here, perhaps we should try to apprehend him?  He's refused to see sense twice now, so I have no further compunctions in dealing with him."  Jansson breaks his silence, stepping closer to the door.

"Oh, and for Gods' sake Osius, don't put that gem any where near the Staff.  We've had more than enough problems with that thing..."

After peering into the corridor for any sign of the mage in question, Jansson returns his attention to the masked and hooded figure.

"Perhaps you put little store in names, but I've always been rather keen on them.  I'm Jansson Monachorum, and may I ask the title you wish to be known by?"


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 31, 2003)

*OoC:* Jarval - just so you know, it's Jirlai, not Jarli. 

Animus - The door remains opened, and shows little sign of coming back down.

As you watch, you can see Desimus' head peer around the corner at the far end of the hall.  He comes down the hallway slowly, apparently interested in the writing on the wall.  After a small moment, however, you can see a shadow move by him - and he collapses.  No sound is made by anything, nor can you make anything out.

Jansson - You peer down into the corridor, but don't notice anything.

-----

As Jansson returns into the large room, Shardorn suddenly points down the hallway. "Jirlai!"

The sorcerer seems to have simply appeared in the doorway - there were no previous signs of his coming.  In his hand is a wand (those of you who were at the escape from the yuan-ti: it's the wand that drains psionic power), but other than that, he appears unarmed.

"I knew that it would be wise to allow you to open the door for me." He says, smiling. "Fortunately enough for you, I am not here for the gem."

Kloranth narrows his eyes at the newcomer. "Jirlai... I've heard that name..."

Jirlai looks at the blue-haired man. "Oh, really?  And who might you be?"

Kloranth shrugs. "Just a somebody.  But you... only those of the Wayveri family bear that name.  Jirlai.  First son of each generation of the Wayveri house."

Jirlai nods. "You know your history."

-----

Animus - From your position in the hallway, you can hear Jirlai's voice coming from the direction of the room.  However, there appears to be something coming closer to you... you can't quite make it out, but it looks vaguely like a shadow, similar to whatever just killed Desimus.  You can make out the vague outline of a drawn sword, but nothing more than that.

Initiative and action, please.  Also tell me if you would prefer to use normal posting, or black font.

-----

"But enough idle conversation." Jirlai says. "I'll just take what I came for..." He begins chanting...

Initiatives and actions, please.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Aug 31, 2003)

The figure seems genuinely impressed by the blue's scholastic spirit, but pauses as the new figure enters the room.  Hearing Kloranth's words, he thinks...

Initiative-17

"Let's test to see if you know _your_ history, Jirlai Wayveri.  My name is Lornes Noclar."  The figure waits for this to sink in, and then continues.

"What _is_ it that you want, Jirlai Wayveri?  And where is your partner, Luna of the house of Lorne?"  It waits patiently for an answer, as if calculating the events and actions to come, should they transpire.

OOC-Refocusing Initiative (It will be 28 next round)

Lornes is pronounced Lorne-Es (as the letter 's') while Lorne is just a single syllable, linguistically not related.


----------



## Jarval (Aug 31, 2003)

Initiative: 11 + 7 = 18

Not wishing to give the mage time to cast whatever spell he's starting, Jansson charges forwards, trying to stab Jirlai with all his force.

"Ruth, get that wand off him!  It drains psionic power, so smash the horrid thing!"


(To Hit: +10 (including charge bonus), AC reduced to 18 for this round.  I'll manifest _burst_ if needed to reach Jirlai (checked the spelling this time ) in time.  Powers currently active: _Animal affinity_ (Strength), _chrysalis_ and _vigor_.)


----------



## The Forsaken One (Aug 31, 2003)

Well that would be a waste! 

Ruth drops her shield and head straight for the wizard.

Bit bold are we, comming here alone! 

[OOC: 2 handed greatsword disarm attempt on the wand /OOC]

Initiative: 21 (wiii first nat 20.... lets hope its not wasted on init...)

+10 to hit from charge, AC 17 with penalties, +8 to hit with greatsword.


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 31, 2003)

*OOC:* Gnomeworks, Morrus just installed a new script. Use [*Spoiler] without the * for spoiler text. Don't forget to close it with [*/Spoiler].



Spoiler



Very effective, no? This is what I'd prefer.



*Initiative:* 17



Spoiler



*Actions:* Animus will attempt to manifest Hustle (1 pp, Au) quietly. Move action is to continue to remain concealed, unless the figure is already within 15 feet. If the figure is that close, Animus will attempt to step back far enough to manifest this ability as quietly as possible.





> Auditory (Au): From the manifester's vicinity or in the vicinity of the power's subject (manifester's choice), a bass-pitched hum issues, eerily akin to many deep-pitched voices. The sound grows in a heartbeat from hardly noticeable to as loud as a shout, which can be heard within 100 feet. At the manifester's option, the instantaneous sound can be so soft that it can be heard within 15 feet only with a successful Listen check (DC 10). Some powers describe unique auditory displays.


----------



## Zhure (Sep 1, 2003)

*Osius*

"No need for concern. I'm keeping this thing far from the rest of the Psionicle until we've managed to learn more about it," Osius says.

Initiative - ack - 1+ 2 = 3


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 1, 2003)

Init: 18 +2 =20 (wohoo!)

Starled by Jirlai's appearance, Syld is still quick to take action. As Jirlai begins casting, he manifests a patch of _grease_ under the sorcerer.


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 2, 2003)

Spoiler



Slowing his breath and trying to remain unseen and unheard, Animus head is running, "Jirlai managed to get past me, how? This doesn't bode well, and Desimus... If I go to deal with Jirlai, he will have no anticipation of my coming from behind, unless he realized that I am not with the group... and what about her... she is in danger..." Then, inhaling slowly, Animus grips the quarterstaff tightly and considers his chances. "If I wasted the time to draw my sword now, I'd be delaying too long, and risking an unnecessary sound... if I can just..."


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 5, 2003)

(Bump)


----------



## GnomeWorks (Sep 6, 2003)

*Battle at the Library, Round 1*

*OoC:* Sorry about the lack of update, the move has been hectic and I haven't had a net connection for the last week or so.

*Initiative*


Spoiler



Shadow - 23


Ruth - 21
Syld - 20
Kloranth - 19
Jansson - 18


Spoiler



Animus - 17


Shardorn - 16
Tori'shel - 14
Jirlai - 10
Osius - 3



Spoiler



The shadowy figure moves past Animus, apparently not noticing him.  The figure hustles past him at a moderate pace, and stops near the end of the hallway, in a place that appears would be out of the range of vision of those in the room.




Ruth charges at Jirlai, bringing her large weapon down to bear upon his wand.

_Ruth gets a 29 on her disarm attempt, while Jirlai gets a 14._

The wand clatters to the ground, the sound echoing softly throughout the room.


Syld manifests _grease_ underneath the sorcerer's feet...

_Jirlai gets a 19 on his saving throw._

...but he manages to maintain his balance.


Kloranth crosses his arms and remains standing where he was, apparently watching the proceedings with little interest.


Jansson brandishes his blade, and dashes towards Jirlai (no use of _burst_ necessary).

_Jansson gets a natural 20, a critical!  He then gets an 18, which hits.  He deals *14 damage* to *Jirlai*._

The sorcerer gasps as the halfling leaves a large gash in his side...

_Jirlai gets a 26 on his concentration check._

...but continues chanting, albeit putting a hand to his side.




Spoiler



Animus moves back into the shadows and manifests _hustle_, and the shadowy figure apparently doesn't notice.




Shardorn appears to be listening intently to Jirlai's chanting.


Tori'shel, however, has pulled out her gun.  She aims at Jirlai, and fires her weapon.

_She gets a natural 1, a fumble._

However, rather than spewing forth ammunition, it instead releases a small puff of smoke. "Damn it!" She cries, dropping her weapon.


Jirlai apparently finishes casting his spell, as he stops intoning and gestures to Tori'shel. "You will do as I say." His voice booms, seeming more forceful than normal, and echoes resoundingly throughout the room.

Tori'shel blinks a few times, then simply nods.

"_That_ is what I came here for." Jirlai says, nodding to Lornes. "And yes, I have heard of you... you were one of Kotrit's generals at the end of the first age.  As for Luna..." He shrugs. "She could be anywhere."


Osius joins Kloranth in standing by and watching the events unfold.

*Damage Taken Thus Far*
Jirlai - 14


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 6, 2003)

(Real Minor Thing GW, you may want to change your sig links to use http://www.enworld.org/forums/ instead of the cybersteet info. This will prevent people from being told they are not logged in when they link to it.)



Spoiler



(OOC: Something tells me my dreadfully low AC of 14 is going to come into play again.)

If Animus is noticed before his action, he will attack with both actions, two handing his +3 Mindcrusher Quarterstaff and using his Psionic Weapon power (+9/+9 to hit, 1d6+1d4+8 damage). Tumble if necessary, but likely won't be.

If Animus is not noticed before his action, presuming he has a surprise he will take advantage of his opponent and make his first attack a disarm (+17, which sounds rediculously high). If the Disarm fails, he will make a second attempt at the same bonus. If the Disarm succeeds, he will make an attack using the +3 Mindcrusher Quarterstaff and using his Psionic Weapon power (+9 to hit, 1d6+1d4+8 damage).

Animus concentrates on his target, trying to force back his fear of what could happen in the next few seconds, focusing inwardly, and beginning to charge his body with latent psionic energy.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Sep 6, 2003)

CS - 



Spoiler



I'm assuming you are attacking the shadowy figure?  If not, please specify your target.


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 6, 2003)

Spoiler



Yes. I am not aware of any other targets within my range, however, I do think Jirlai is in the next room. We are talking about the same character that my eyes saw attack and drop Desimus, correct? Also, I'm curious as to whether the figure is becoming more clear or not visibly...


----------



## GnomeWorks (Sep 6, 2003)

CS - 



Spoiler



Yes, you are correct in that the shadowy figure is the one that dropped Desimus.  You are aware of Jirlai, though, as you could hear him - that also means that you can probably hear those closer to him, as well (at the moment, that would be Ruth and Jansson, at least).  I figured that you probably wouldn't be able to make much out this round, since you were manifesting, but in this next round, since you are attacking the figure and the figure is between you and the light sources in the large room, I think you'll be able to make some details out, but I'm not certain.


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 6, 2003)

Spoiler



Well, since it's initiative is first in the round, maybe you could move things forward that step and tell me what it does for it's action. Then I could be more clear if'in it seems like I might not commit to my action due to something unforseen.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Sep 6, 2003)

WRAAAAH! With a great swing the metal plated figure raises her glowing crystal sword again to meet the unprotected flesh of the sorceror.

[OOC: After I attack I use my move action to pick up the wand/OOC]

[OOC: Doesn't anyone have spellcraft to know what Jirlai just did? /OOC]


----------



## Zhure (Sep 6, 2003)

*Osius*

Caught completely flat-footed, Osius will shake his head, draw his mace, and ready a charge at the sorcerer should he look to be casting a spell, or using a magic item.

 (|2 Mindfeeder Mace (2h), +7 to hit (+9 with charge), 1d8+6 damage)


----------



## Jarval (Sep 7, 2003)

Blade arcing through the air again, Jansson grimly tries to end Jirlai's life as quickly as he can...

(To Hit back to +8, AC back to 20)


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Sep 7, 2003)

"If I may suggest, leave Jirlai Wayveri alive.  Otherwise I would imagine the wrath of Luna would be very impressive."

_They seem to have the Wayveri sorcerer handled, although it is an interesting spell he's using on the young girl the group brought with them._

Noclar then withdraws his hands from underneath his robes, taking a step forward as he does so.  Like thin wisps of shadow they raise up and come together as the spellcaster forms a circle with his forefingers and thumbs.

As he chants forgotten words and names in the old tongue, a ring of gray light begins to boil up from underneath him, becoming darker as each second passes.

(OOC-5 ft. step forward, spell requires a full round action to cast and is aimed in the closest spot next to Tori'Shel, won't take effect until the beginning of my next action, so you can basically leave me out of the next post unless some one attacks me, GnomeWorks-Btw, do I know what spell it was that Jirlai cast?  Spellcraft +11 here)


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 7, 2003)

Having nothing useful at his disposal for the moment, Syld just looks at the action.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Sep 7, 2003)

*Battle at the Library, Round 2*

*OoC:* Editted to include Animus' action, and the rest of the round.  Also editted to include Ruth picking up the wand, which I forgot about. 

*Initiative*
Lornes - 28


Spoiler



Shadow - 23


Ruth - 21
Syld - 20
Kloranth - 19
Jansson - 18


Spoiler



Animus - 17


Shardorn - 16
Tori'shel - 14
Jirlai - 10
Osius - 3

The masked figure who called himself Lornes begins casting a spell.  Lornes - 



Spoiler



The spell was _lesser geas_.






Spoiler



The shadowy figure simply waits by the entranceway to the large room, either observing or waiting.  Animus can make out enough to tell that the figure is a human female, and she is wearing black armor of some kind.




Ruth hacks at the sorcerer with her large weapon.

_Ruth gets a 13, which misses._

But the sorcerer moves deftly out of the way, Ruth's weapon striking nothing but air.

She then reaches down and picks up the wand.  (Just so you know, I won't let you attack two-handed and hold the wand in your hand at the same time.)


Syld stands by and observes.


Kloranth continues to stand by.


Jansson's blade slices through the air...

_Jansson gets a 17, which misses._

...but his blade, like Ruth's, hits nothing but air.




Spoiler



Animus dashes up to the figure, his staff in his hands.  He strikes her weapon in an attempt to disarm her, but she turns suddenly, and strikes him with her weapon.

The weapon bites deep, and *Animus* takes *8 points.*

Animus then attempts to disarm her...

_Animus gets an 18, while the shadowy woman gets an 18._

...but he fails, his quarterstaff only rebounding off of the slightly curved blade the woman holds in her hand.  In a short instant, the blade swings high and comes crashing down upon Animus' quarterstaff, the strike making his weapon vibrate rapidly...

_The shadowy figure gets a 27, while Animus gets a 20._

...and the quarterstaff clatters to the ground.

"That wasn't very nice, Animus." The woman says softly in a voice barely above a whisper. "You broke my concentration.  Unfortunately, I'm not allowed to kill you... so just stay put." She stands in front of him, her back to the large room and her weapon pointed at Animus.

Animus reaches down to recover his weapon, and as he does so, the woman strikes him with her weapon.

_Animus takes *5 points* of *subdual damage.*_

Despite the pain, Animus now holds his quarterstaff in his hands once more.

"Damn it." She says. "Stay still."




Shardorn seems to be deep in thought, but takes no action.


Tori'shel stands where she is.


"Tori'shel, defend me!" Jirlai cries, taking a short step back.  He then waves his hands and intones something in an unusual language.

After a few moments, a shard of ice springs from his hand and launches itself at Jansson.  It pierces his armor, and embeds itself into his side, and though it quickly dissipates, the icy pain it leaves behind does not.

_*Jansson* takes *12 damage*, 7 of which is cold.  He also takes *2 points of Dexterity ability damage.*_

As he does so, Tori'shel positions herself next to Jirlai.


Osius charges at Jirlai, raising his morning star high over his head... as he goes, however, Tori'shel lashes out with her foot, possibly tripping him...

_Tori'shel gets a 16 for her trip attempt.  She gets an 11 on her strength check, while Osius gets a 6._

...and Osius runs right into her foot, falling over and landing prone next to Tori'shel.

*Damage Taken Thus Far*
Jirlai - 14
Jansson - 12; 2 Dex


Spoiler



Animus - 13 (5 subdual)


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 7, 2003)

Spoiler



OOC: Tough call. The figure isn't approaching, yet it just took down Desimus, undoubtedly. Animus would prefer stealth to striking outright... I've got three different ideas of what could possibly be done.

Can Animus delay his action, and thereby retain his Hustle? If so, it seems most likely that Animus would delay until the shadowy figures next action.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Sep 7, 2003)

Spoiler



I don't see a problem with that.


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 7, 2003)

Spoiler



OOC: Then make it so, my liege.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Sep 7, 2003)

CS - 



Spoiler



Just so you know, the figure has moved past you.  Desimus was at the beginning of the hallway that lead to the adamantine door, then was dropped; the shadowy figure has since moved past you and is now in the doorway leading to the room where everyone else is.

If that changes your action, that's fine.  It sounded like you thought that the figure was still where she had dropped Desimus, so I thought I should let you know that that wasn't the case.


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 7, 2003)

Spoiler



Yep, I misread you. Alright, since I've probably got the surprise, hoping no AoO, but I'll just have to see...

Animus will attempt to Disarm the figure of her weapon (+17 to disarm). If Successful, then Animus will use his Hustle action to pick up the weapon (tumble if necessary). If Animus fails the disarm, he will attempt a second disarm action with his hustle.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Sep 7, 2003)

CS - 



Spoiler



Now that you've been disarmed, what are you planning to do with hustle?


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 7, 2003)

Spoiler



Recover my weapon


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Sep 7, 2003)

The circle underneath him, now totally black and devoid of all light, creeps along the floor at an alarming rate, and, without a sound, makes it's way behind Tori'Shel.

First, a white, fleshless, clawed hand rises out of the pit, and then another-and then it rises above the earth...A glistening white skeleton of a creature taller than any normal man appears.  A bright red mask with an insane smile glistening upon his face, with two dark holes for eyes.  A symbol is on the top of his forehead, although it is hard to make out what it is.

Noclar whispers something in an unknown language, and itt gropes towards Tori'Shel, attempting to hold her in its icy clutches.

"Have no fear, it is one of the Cerak Hyranils, and thus is totally under my power."  The masked figure says simply.

He then moves over to where Jirlai is holding his ground and motions with his right hand, which lengthens into a coil of darkness and lashes out at the sorcerer.

(OOC-The skeleton appears 5' behind or in Tori'Shel's square if possible, or moves in order to get that close and then attempts to grapple, +8 bonus - +1 BAB, +2 Str, +4 Size, +1 Feat, if that fails, it attempts to grapple again.  Noclar uses a move action to get closer to Jirlai, and casts Ray of Enfeeblement at him with a +5 ranged touch attack bonus and Fort DC of 17.).


----------



## GnomeWorks (Sep 7, 2003)

Sollir - could you please clarify the cerak hyranil's action?  I'm not quite following you.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Sep 7, 2003)

OOC-It's attempting to grapple, since it has 2 attacks normally per round, it can thus attempt to grapple twice.  I'll edit it to make it more clear.  The pin was for the next round but I accidentally stuck it in there   Sorry bout that.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Sep 7, 2003)

Here is a map of the current situation, as it is at the end of Round 2.

Edit - hmm, that map looked quite a bit smaller in GIMP.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Sep 7, 2003)

Taking a step aside Ruth gazes through her visor in an attempt to find an opening in the arcanists defenses.

[OOC: 5 ft step to flank with Jansson +11 attack with flanking and readies an action to go off when Jirlai casts another spell, then I attack. I presume I tucked the wand away somewhere so I can continue to attack with both hands? If not I take a move equiv action to put the wand away as far as I can like in a bag, and then ready an action to attack when Jirlai casts a spell. /OOC]


----------



## Jarval (Sep 7, 2003)

Staggered slightly by the breathtaking pain of the icy bolt, Jansson notes Ruth's tactical move appreciatively.  He lunges at Jirlai again, and keeps a close eye for any slip the mage might make if he chooses to cast a spell.

(To hit: +10 with flanking, and Jansson will take any AoO Jirlai presents as a result of his spell casting.


----------



## Darkwolf (Sep 8, 2003)

ooc: Sorry for not being here recently...trips, work, and life all interrupted time to get to the boards...toss the boards moving in the middle of it and ..ugh..  I'll try to get in the next round.


----------



## Zhure (Sep 8, 2003)

*Osius*

"Oof."

Osius gets to his feet, then tumbles between Jirlai and the doorway.


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 9, 2003)

Spoiler



Animus will manifest Missive, _"You know one name, but who are you?"_

Animus grips the staff tightly and readies himself to strike the woman again, his eyes whitening over with emotion, contemplating Desimus...

Then, without warning Animus tumbles away (+12) to check on the body of his fallen comrade, to see whether he's been killed or simply knocked unconcious.


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 9, 2003)

*OoC:* Shouldn't the _grease_ be still in effect?


----------



## GnomeWorks (Sep 9, 2003)

*OoC:* Good point - sorry about that, I didn't read the power well enough.   However, you need to indicate which 10 x 10 square you are affecting - as everyone else's movement will be affected by the grease, as well.


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 10, 2003)

*OoC:* So that the closest 5ft square to me was the one that Jirlai was standing in.
This has the unfortunate side effect of Ruth being inside the effect too.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Sep 10, 2003)

[OOC: Or you just could effect Jirlai and Torishel and the Skelleton /OOC]


----------



## GnomeWorks (Sep 11, 2003)

*Battle at the Library, Round 3*

*Initiative*
Lornes - 28


Spoiler



Shadow - 23


Ruth - 21
Syld - 20
Kloranth - 19
Jansson - 18


Spoiler



Animus - 17


_Cerak Hyranil_ - 17
Shardorn - 16
Tori'shel - 14
Jirlai - 10
Osius - 3

Lornes steps up to put himself in a position so as to be able to reach Jirlai, and casts a spell - as he finishes, a ray of coruscating energy leaps from his hand, heading for Jirlai...

_Lornes gets a 7 on his ranged touch attack, which misses._

...and the ray narrowly misses Jirlai's shoulder.




Spoiler



The woman shifts her stance slightly, her gaze seemingly locked onto Animus, but other than that she takes no action.




Ruth starts to move, but then one of her feet starts to give way on the grease...

_Ruth gets a 9 on her Reflex save._

...and her other foot joins it, and she falls harshly to the ground with a clatter.


Syld stands by and observes.


Kloranth seems to be listening to something, and his expression becomes that of one who is concentrating.


Jansson lunges at Jirlai, though unfortunately he doesn't have Ruth at the sorcerer's back and therefore doesn't gain any benefits from flanking him.

_Jansson gets a 22, which hits!  He deals deals *8 points* to *Jirlai*._

The sorcerer winces as the halfling's blade cuts into him, but after a small moment shrugs the weapon out of his side with a gasp.




Spoiler



"Who am I?" The woman says after Animus sends her a _missive_.  She smiles slightly, though there is no warmth in her expression. "I can't say that I am your death, as I am not allowed to kill you... however, I will say that I know more about you than you would think.  How you are related to the girl, for instance." She narrows her eyes.

Animus seems to surprise her then, as he tumbles away and heads for Desimus' body.  The sorcerer is hurt badly - there is a deep wound in his back that cuts across his entire side.  Animus' quick assessment reveals that the sorcerer isn't breathing.

The woman casually walks after Animus, her weapon still drawn.  She is still watching him intently.




The skeletal figure that Lornes summoned gropes at Tori'shel, attempting to contain her.

"Do not let it hold you!" Jirlai barks out quickly to her, and she nods slowly.

The cerak hyranil reaches out for Tori'shel with a skeletal claw...

_It gets a 23, which hits._

...now having a firm grip on the girl's shoulder, it tries to hold her down...

_It gets a 17 on its grapple check, while Tori'shel gets a 7._

...and it now holds Tori'shel firmly in its grip.


Shardorn runs up to Jansson, prays quickly and taps him lightly on the shoulder.

_*Jansson* gets *healed for 6*._


Tori'shel scowls, then attempts to wriggle out of the skeletal figure's grip...

_Tori'shel gets a 21, while the cerak hyranil gets a 12._

...and surprisingly enough, she manages to visibly weaken the hyranil's hold on her.


Jirlai angrily looks to the cerak hyranil, and starts speaking an intonation and making violent gestures with his hands.  As he does, however, his feet begin to slip on the grease...

_He gets a 16 on his Reflex save._

...but he retains his footing.

Seeing his opportunity, Jansson lashes out with his weapon.

_Jansson gets an 18, which hits!  He deals *9 points* of damage to *Jirlai*._

The sorcerer scowls and buckles slightly...

_Jirlai gets a 23 on his concentration check._

...but he continues chanting and motioning.  A few moments later he finishes, and reaches out with a hand to touch Jansson...

_He gets a 23, which hits!_

...there is a shower of purple and red sparks as his hand connects with Jansson's shoulder...

_Jirlai gets a 24 on his caster check._

...and Jansson can feel his life slowly draining away...

_*Jansson* takes *15 points*._

...Jirlai retracts his hand, though Jansson can see that the sorcerer is much more visibly healthy.  He smiles, then dashes away from the halfling.


Suddenly, as Osius begins making his move, a shimmering oval-shaped doorway appears.  A githyanki who looks vaguely familiar steps through the doorway, which then disappears.  He quickly scans the surroundings.

After a small moment, some of you suddenly recognize him - 



Spoiler



he is the githyanki who was at the yuan-ti encampment.



"You will go to the githyanki!" Jirlai cries in Tori'shel's direction, as he himself is near to the githyanki's position.


Osius, undeterred by the appearance of the githyanki, tumbles away to put himself between Jirlai and the doorway.


New initiative rolls, please, for those in the room, as the appearance of another combatant - especially in that manner - is cause for new initiative.

The map below is the situation as it stands at the end of Round 3.  Note that the tan-colored areas are those that are currently affected by Syld's _grease_.  

*Damage Taken Thus Far*
Jansson - 21; 2 Dex
Jirlai - 16


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 11, 2003)

Spoiler



Animus glares at the figure, and ponders something mentally, _"Why wouldn't she have the intent of killing me, but she would kill Desimus? Damn it, I'm tired of being manipulated..."_

Animus delays to act at the beginning of the next round.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Sep 11, 2003)

Sounding greatly aggrivated Ruth tries to get up from the ground.

Who was smart enough to put that stuff there! Damn this! And where did those other two go? AAANNIIMUUSSS????

INIT: 17

[OOC:Ruth tries to crawl out of the grease and move the 15 ft back to pick up her shield again and put the wand in bag nr.1 of her./OOC]


----------



## Zhure (Sep 12, 2003)

*Osius*

 ARgH, roll 1 + 2 = Initiative 3 -- at least my position in the chart doesn't change.

Osius readies an attack on Jirlai if he casts a spell.


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 12, 2003)

*OoC:* New initiative: 13 + 2 = 15

*IC:* Syld looses a few moments as he is surprised by the githyanki, but then responds with another _grease_ stain, catching both the gith and Jirlai in it (and it continuing towards Syld for the remaining squares).


----------



## Jarval (Sep 12, 2003)

*Init 21, AC 20, HP 22/34, PP 3/8.  Powers active: Animal Affinity (STR +5), Chrysalis*

Initiative: 14 + 7 = 21.

Jansson growls in annoyance at both the Gith's sudden appearance, and the wounds that have now cut through his psionically induced buffer.  He pulls Niko's pistol from his belt, and fires the weapon at the newcomer.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Sep 13, 2003)

Initiative: 18+8=26

_Interesting spell, but the sorcerer has much to learn in the terms of magical law._

Lornes strides just past Tori'Shel and his skeletal servant, around the grease.  Whispering in her ear in common, "The spell effect you are under is an enchantment.  You may put your hands over your ears, clamp tightly, and be mostly immune to the effect-trust me.  He then speaks into where the skeleton's ear would be in an unknown language, before moving out and through the door in a calm fashion.

OOC-Summoned critters go on their master's inits.  Noclar takes a double move action to go around the grease, take a 5 ft. diagonal step to ignore the Githyanki, and move just 5 ft. behind the door.  My interpretation of the geas should be successful since, as long as Tori'Shel doesn't hear what Jirlai has to say, she is unaffected by teh geas.  The skeleton will eitehr continue grappling Tori'Shel to the best of its ability.


----------



## Darkwolf (Sep 15, 2003)

Initiative roll: 7 + 2 = 9

Narok wakes up and noticing Jansson bleeding slightly, casts Cure Light Wounds.  He then walks 5 ft and touches Jansson.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Sep 19, 2003)

*Battle at the Library, Round 4*

*OoC:* Sorry about the lack of update, I thought that someone hadn't posted... 

Jarval - your Chrysalis hadn't run out, I just forgot about it.   So you've only taken 19, not 21.  I remembered it for the damage this round, so don't worry.

Sollir - summoned creatures going on summoner's init was something that I follow sporadically.  After this battle, I'll make a decision on whether I'll use it, or whether they roll their own init... for the rest of this battle, it will go on your init, as per the rules, then.

*Initiatives*
Lornes, _Cerak Hyranil_ - 26


Spoiler



Shadow - 23


Jansson - 21
Githyanki (



Spoiler



Ratheqar


) - 19
Tori'shel - 18


Spoiler



Animus - 17


Ruth - 17
Shardorn, Kloranth - 16
Syld - 15
Jirlai - 10
Narok - 9
Osius - 3

As Lornes passes by Tori'shel, Jirlai calls out. "Don't listen to him!" He yells.  She looks at Lornes with a forlorn look, and only shrugs lightly.

Lornes then maneuvers himself, and gets to the doorway.

Meanwhile, the skeletal figure tries to pin Tori'shel once more...

_It gets a 20 on its grapple check, but Tori'shel gets a 22._

...but it fails to get a tight hold on her.




Spoiler



The woman smiles at Animus. "Well... unfortunately, I can't stay... my ride is here..." She winks at him, and dashes down the hallway, headed for the large room.



Lornes - 



Spoiler



You feel a sword slash at your back.  You take *11 points* of damage.



From the doorway, a woman clad in dark armor bursts out of the hallway.  She is wielding a slightly curved blade, lined in blood.  As she comes out, Osius tries to clothesline her with his morning-star...

_Osius gets a 16, which misses._

...but she nimbly dodges out of the way.  She stops in front of Jirlai, her blade raised.


Jansson pulls forth the pistol tucked into his belt, takes aim at the githyanki, and fires, a small shower of purple and silver sparks falling from the firearm.

_Jansson gets a 23 on his manifester check._

_Jansson gets a 20 on his attack roll, which hits!_

The bullet seems to strike the githyanki...

_The gun gets an 18 on its student check._

...and it blows into him, with a spark of silver and purple light.

_The *githyanki* takes *6 points*._


The githyanki smiles at Jansson, though he simply stands there, apparently waiting for something, as he is glacing at Jirlai in irritation.

Tori'shel pushes the skeleton away from her, attempting to escape it's claws...

_Tori'shel gets a 21 on her Escape Artist check, while the cerak hyranil gets a 10 on its grapple check._

...and she kicks it away, landing lightly on her feet next to it.  She runs for the githyanki.




Spoiler



Animus waits...




Ruth crawls slowly out of the grease, moving as carefully as possible to avoid slipping.  She then runs fifteen feet away from it, grabbing her shield.


Kloranth curses. "Damn... should've known.  That's Luna there, in the doorway.  Be wary!"

Shardorn touches Jansson lightly on the shoulder, chanting a short prayer...

_*Jansson* gets *8 back*._

...and several wounds close and disappear at her touch.


Syld concentrates for a moment, and yet another patch of _grease_ appears, catching Jirlai, Luna, the githyanki, and Tori'shel...

_All four make their saving throws._

...however, all of them remain standing.


Jirlai turns to the githyanki. "We can't take the priest... but she must be dealt with." He begins chanting, pulling a small pearl out of a pouch.  As he does, however, his feet being to slip...

_He makes his reflex save._

...but he continues, his feet finding purchase.  A moment later, the room feels cold, and a burst of shards of ice and cold wind spreads from the far end of the room, the extreme edge coming just short of where the sorcerer stands.

_*Ruth, Narok, Shardorn, and Kloranth* all take *30 points of damage*.

*Jansson* takes *28 points of damage*.

*Syld* takes *15 points of damage*._

The burst of ice and wind goes as quickly as it came, though Jansson, Narok, and Shardorn have fallen, pools of blood surrounding quickly melting ice littered around their bodies.

Jirlai nods. "Now we can go."


Narok bleeds.


The githyanki nods. "Let us go." He gestures to Jirlai, Luna, and Tori'shel. "Hold hands.  Make a circle." They do so, and you can see the githyanki concentrate.  As he begins to do so, he almost slips...

_He makes his reflex save._

...but he does not.  After a few long moments, the four disappear in a flash of purple light, leaving no evidence that they were in the library.


End combat.

*Damage Taken*
Jansson - 39, 2 Dex [bleeding] (-5/34)
Ruth - 30 (5/35)
Syld - 15 (6/21)
Narok - 30, bled once [bleeding] (-3/28)
Shardorn - 30 (down)
Kloranth - 30
Lornes - 11


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 19, 2003)

Spoiler



No AoO for running past me? And I wouldn't have refocused if she tried to move past me, I would have pursued.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Sep 19, 2003)

Spoiler



She didn't come close enough to you... Desimus was at the end of the hall, and she only came down about halfway towards you.

You would've pursued... I don't think that really changes anything.  Did you plan on doing anything other than pursue?


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 19, 2003)

Spoiler



Doubt it.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Sep 19, 2003)

Rant in OOC thread by me that I would like to bring to your attention, GW.  Edit-I emailed it now instead.

I'll edit this post with Noclar's action if I'm not dropped for commenting .


----------



## Zhure (Sep 19, 2003)

*Osius*

"Well, that went well. I think this mace is cursed. Can't hit a damn thing with it." Osius shakes it like it's made of willow. "Ah well, at least we still have the target."


----------



## Jarval (Sep 19, 2003)

Bleed, bleed, Stabilise Self check (+4)...


----------



## Zhure (Sep 20, 2003)

*Osius*

Osius, seeing Jannson is down, will attempt to administrate first aid and then do the same for Narok.

[no heal skill] ::cringe::


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 20, 2003)

"You just _have_ to hate that gith, always ruining our fights."
Syld gasps as he notices that Shardorn is down and rushes to her side. He tries his best at stopping the flow of blood.

*OoC:* ...with a humongous +1 modifier


----------



## The Forsaken One (Sep 21, 2003)

Climbing up from the floor Ruth glances over the remains of the battle. She puts her shield down again along with her helmet and drops her gauntlets on the way to Narok. As she sits down she glances over her shoulder towards Syld.

Few.. if I hadn't ducked behind that shield in time I'd probably be off worse then these guys who're down now. How are those guys looking over there?

Breaking off an icicle from Narok's nose Ruth surveys his body before looking around where the feline went.

Narok seems to be breathing, not to good though but he's alive. And to be honest, apart from the blisters he's looking good. I'll see if I can get him to wake up again.

[OOC: Heal check with a +1 on Narok /OOC]


----------



## GnomeWorks (Sep 23, 2003)

Jansson subconciously attempts to close his wounds...

...and the pool of blood around him stops growing.


Osius, noticing that Jansson seems to have ceased bleeding, heads over to Narok, and tries to patch the druid's wounds...

...but his efforts seem wasted, and he gets little accomplished.


Syld sees that Shardorn has fallen and rushes to her side, administering bandages...

...and he seems to have patched up her wounds.  However, he then realizes that, even as he was bandaging the wounds, they weren't bleeding...


Ruth joins Osius in attempting to heal Narok...

...but she doesn't seem to do any better than Osius.

-----

Ruth doesn't see the panther anywhere; in fact, she can't remember seeing it come into the library at all.

Kloranth looks to Osius. "Are you certain that's what they're after?  Not that I doubt you... it just seemed like acquiring the gem wasn't their goal."


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 23, 2003)

Spoiler



Where did the lady I was following go, would I need to manifest burst repeatedly to keep up? Damn her cowardice...


----------



## Jarval (Sep 23, 2003)

Not bleeding, still unconscious, _wand of cure light wounds_ in belt pouch, _wand of cure ? wounds_ from the fey in backpack...  Hint, hint


----------



## Zhure (Sep 23, 2003)

*Osius*

"No, Kloranth, I'm not certain, but it's all _I_ know that they might've been after. I'm not a scholar like some of my fellows.

"-- I'm not getting Narok stabilized here, I need someone more experienced to help me!"


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 23, 2003)

"I guess they aren't really concerned over acquiring them just yet. Why take the risk when we're carrying these beacons of psionic might, drawing to us all those that would like to take them? Especially when they seem to be able to beat us so easily."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Sep 23, 2003)

CS - 



Spoiler



Well, I'd say that she was roughly 30 to 40 feet away from you, and she had to move quite a distance to reach the doorway and beyond.

I think that would require _burst_ repeatedly, and I'm not certain if you would be able to catch up to her.  If you want me to see if you could, I'll do so... but at the moment my guess would be that you couldn't.



-----

Kloranth nods at Osius' words. "Fair enough."

He then turns to Syld. "I'm sorry that I couldn't provide more help... I'm not used to how psionics works here, and without my powers I am fairly useless.  And while it would seem that they easily overpower you... they must have some weakness.  You need only to find it."

As he speaks, you can hear a dull roaring noise pass overhead.  It seems to be coming from outside, high above you.

[Edit: Noted who the spoiler text was for.  Just to avoid confusion. ]


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 24, 2003)

Spoiler



If I'm moving faster than her, I don't see why I wouldn't be able to catch up with her. I have 9 reserve power points still, I believe. Burst and running would still be quite fast, I'm in very light armor and unlikely to fatigue if that's an issue. Figure it out I guess...


----------



## GnomeWorks (Sep 24, 2003)

CS - 



Spoiler



By my calculations, you have to move roughly 110 feet.  It might be a little more or a little less, but I think that 110 is pretty close, so go with that.


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 24, 2003)

Spoiler



Speed = 40 feet with Burst activated as a free action. I run at a speed of 160 feet. I double move at 80. I havn't much of an idea where and how movement across the maps you have layed out would work, so you tell me if I can run it.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Sep 24, 2003)

CS - 



Spoiler



You have to round one corner, and that's about it for obstacles.


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 24, 2003)

Spoiler



Then I pursue, where is she headed?


----------



## GnomeWorks (Sep 24, 2003)

CS - 



Spoiler



Um... into the large library room where everyone else was.  It was in the last round... sorry if that wasn't clear.


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 24, 2003)

Spoiler



Hah! This whole time I thought she had left the cavern. Boy does this seem awkward. Well, I follow, what do I see, who sees me, what are the reactions in general (of anyone not a PC obviously). Should I declare my entrance to them, including my wound?


----------



## GnomeWorks (Sep 24, 2003)

CS - 



Spoiler



Well, I think you could do a double-move, which puts you at around 20 feet behind Lornes, and his back is to you, probably.  So you could declare your presence.  Considering that there isn't any torchlight in that corridor, no one has seen you yet, more than likely, so no one would react to your presence.


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 24, 2003)

Spoiler



"Who the hell is Lornes?"


 
Animus appears behind "Lornes" with his quarterstaff in hand, as if pursuing someone. He has what appears to be a wound from a blades attack, and he seems to be full of animosity. His psionic skin is active, and his rage is obvious. He seems to be looking for someone, but sees none.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Sep 24, 2003)

CS - 



Spoiler



Lornes is Sollir's character.  Animus should have at least seen him... I don't remember exactly when Animus ran off to check the end of the hallway, so I don't recall if Lornes had been formally introduced.


----------



## Zhure (Sep 24, 2003)

*Osius*

Osius stands guard over Narok. "Someone help him, or he'll bleed out."


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 24, 2003)

Syld walks over to Narok to check the other blue's wounds. He waves his hand to Osius.
"Give me a hand, will you."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Sep 26, 2003)

Syld attempts to patch Narok's wounds...

...and the bleeding seems to stop.


----------



## Zhure (Sep 26, 2003)

*Osius*

"Thanks, Syld. I didn't know what to do. Let's get out of this hole as quick as possible."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Sep 26, 2003)

A voice, seemingly distant, fills each of your minds...

<If you want to know where we are going,> The voice sounds vaguely like the githyanki's, as though from a great distance, <we are heading for Cara'nor.  Animus, we have taken the girl... if you want to see her alive, I recommend that you come... with the gems and staff...>


----------



## The Forsaken One (Sep 26, 2003)

[OOC: My laptop got stolen when someone broke into my appartment last weekend so during the week I'm unable to acces the internet. This will chance in 7-14 days I presume. Sorry for the slow posting. I'll read up and post later today. TFO out. /OOC]


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 26, 2003)

Animus continues to look at everyone, waiting for an explanation of what has happened, and how they let the woman get by them, and perhaps where she went.


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 27, 2003)

"I think that's a pretty good confirmation for what I said if everybody heard what I did."
Syld picks up Shardorn. "Lets get out of here."


----------



## The Forsaken One (Sep 27, 2003)

I agree, it seems that we got what we came for but they as well. We could have done worse.... although barely... Now can anyone provide some healing with Shardorn down? How is she by the way? Did we lose her? If anyone can patch me up a bit I'll take the lead and get us out of here. I think I know the way. 

Ruth picks up her shield, readies her sword while she clings down her visor and walks over towards the exit.


----------



## Zhure (Sep 27, 2003)

*Osius*

"Right. Everyone who's mobile, let's get going. Lend a hand to those who aren't." Osius will carry Shardorn, as she's probably the heaviest. Once everyone is ready he'll go out exactly the way they came in, not stopping to investigate any off-passages.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Sep 27, 2003)

Noclar stands impassively at the doorway as everyone regroups and heals themselves.  Appearing to be in deep thought, he waits until the Githyanki's message rings throughout everyone's minds.

_They are not ready...yet._

Suddenly, he takes a step back behind Animus, and closes the door leading to the hallway.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Sep 28, 2003)

Lornes disappears into the hallway, and shortly after that you can hear a resounding *slam* echo throughout the room.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Sep 28, 2003)

I hope that was't the door...

Ruth goes to check if the adamantine door slammed shut.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Sep 28, 2003)

Ruth - you head into the hallway.  At the far end, you see Lornes, and the adamantine door is blocking the entryway.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Sep 28, 2003)

Ok Lornes, mind explaining how you pulled that or what ur trying to accomplish?

Looking over her shoulder she looks back into the room.

Syld, any healing available, I can't safely guide us out of here this way... if there is a way out. The door just closed on us.... And I'd like to see the rest up and running at least. Seems we need some suggestions.


----------



## Jarval (Sep 28, 2003)

The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> Syld, any healing available...



*OOC:* Wand in Jansson's backpack, Gnomework's house rule that any spellcasting class can use any wand.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Sep 28, 2003)

Jarval said:
			
		

> *OOC:* Wand in Jansson's backpack, Gnomework's house rule that any spellcasting class can use any wand.




*OoC:* Not just any spellcasting class... _anybody_ can use a wand.  They're designed that way.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Sep 28, 2003)

You stay right where you are... be right back... Damned man! How could I forget! Remember the trials we passed? Some of the stuff we were rewarded was a healing wand! I'm such an idiot!

Pointing an iron clad finger at Lornes while she thinks of it she leaps back into the room, metal clinging on the floor and she dives into Jansson's backpack to recover the wand and bring everyone back to consiousness at least.

C'mon Jansson, come back to me here. Don't make me miss you already little bastard! You're tougher then this!

[OOC: Ruth brings Jansson and everyone back to conciousness, including shardorn? And asks shardorn if she wakes up if she can heal her so she can guide them out of here back to the surface and their mounts. If Shardorn is dead Ruth will use the wand repeatedly on herself. /OOC]


----------



## GnomeWorks (Sep 29, 2003)

Ruth leaps back into the room, heading for Jansson.  She roots around in his pack, and comes out holding a nice-looking wand.  She taps Jansson with it...

_*Jansson* gets *18 back*._

...and the halfling's eyes open.

She heads over to where Narok is, and taps him lightly with the wand...

_*Narok* gets *15 back*._

...and he, too, awakens.

She then uses the wand on Shardorn... however, the priestess does not wake up.  Ruth then taps herself twice with the wand...

_*Ruth* gets *35 back*._

...and she looks quite a bit better.

*OoC:* The wand now has 44 charges left.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Sep 29, 2003)

After reviving her two injured compagnions she drops with a heavy metal clang to her knees, letting the wand slip from her hands and make a soft sound hitting the ground as well. She takes of her helmet and flings it a few feet away. With a few tears in her eyes she looks around her to the rest of the group and then at the lifeless body of the cleric.

I kinda started to like her. We should take her back with us and see what might be done for her. I just hope her soul and spirit pulled through that experience. We might just find someone who can ask her if she wants to return to us.


----------



## Jarval (Sep 29, 2003)

Jansson sits up, flinching slightly as he stretches a newly-healed wound.  He shakes his head, his hair matted with blood.

"Oh gods, that's something I don't want to do again.  I swear, I didn't think I was going..."  He trails off as he spots Shardorn's still form.

"Hey, why hasn't anyone woken Shardorn up yet?"  He asks, snatching the wand from Ruth.  He runs over to Shardorn, and presses two fingers against her neck, feeling for a pulse...


----------



## GnomeWorks (Sep 29, 2003)

Jansson - you cannot feel a pulse.


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 29, 2003)

Animus sends a Missive to everyone concious (taking the requisite talents and pp necessary), "Desimus was killed by the woman with the blade..."

He then crosses his legs and sits on the floor to contemplate, he lowers his head, 



Spoiler



and cries...


----------



## The Forsaken One (Sep 29, 2003)

Jansson... I already tried... Sorry.

And Ruth's gaze drops to the floor again. When she hears Animus in her mind she flinches but doesn't even bother to lift her head.

.....


----------



## Jarval (Sep 29, 2003)

Jansson sits speechlessly by Shardorn, a shocked look engraved on his face.  This expression of horror only deepens with Animus news, and he silently smoothes back Shardorn's hair, trying to make her look as peaceful as possible.

"Oh gods, oh gods, oh gods, no, please not..."  He chokes over the muttered words, and lets his own hair fall in front of his face as he shakes gently.  After a few minutes he stops shaking, and gets to his feet, looking at his friends with angry, red rimmed eyes.

"We're going.  Someone get Desimus, and I'll carry Shardorn.  We're going back to Garanasseur, and the Council is going to help us bring them back.  We all know the miracle that Jhessail performed on Animus, and I cannot belive that the Council don't have access to the same powers.

"And after that, we're going to find and skin that bastard githyanki and his...  Where's Tori'shel?"


----------



## The Forsaken One (Sep 29, 2003)

She's off with Jirlai, the Gith, that weird dark girl named Luna and god knows what else... Jirlai had her enchanted with some spell so she obeyed him...

While saying that Ruth gets up from the floor, whipes the tears from her face with an iron clad fist and picks up her weapon, helm and shield. As she gets up she feels the weight of her shield lessen in her grasp and as a tear falls onto the metal a faint radiance spreads from where it hit and within a couple of seconds it covers the entire shield in a deep purple glow. Small crackles of energy spark between sword and shield when they get get near each other, where the rivalling psionic and magical energies collide.

Iron feet clanging on the floor she steps towards the exit and heads for the adamantine door armed with a blazing sword and shield.

Now lets see what we can do about that door. That Jirlai has got a date with destiny.

Ruth turns and looks through her visor, eyes flikkering in the magical blaze, towards Jansson.

A date with us. And I'd hate to be late.


----------



## Jarval (Sep 29, 2003)

Gathering together his scattered equipment, Jansson shoulders his backpack, and carefully picks up Shardorn.

"It's something I don't intend to miss."  He replies grimly, as he follows Ruth to the door.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Sep 29, 2003)

Jansson and Ruth approach the door.  This side of it is very similar to the other - in fact, it is the exact same design, complete with screaming skull.

"I would not rush into something so dire." Kloranth says, following the pair. "That githyanki... he must be very powerful, to transport himself and three others at once.  Lorne and Wayveri would not be foes to underestimate, either."

He shakes his head. "However... I doubt you'll listen to me." He pulls a piece of rolled parchment out of his belt, and hands it to Jansson. "A spell is written upon that scroll... weak magic, granted, but enough for the door.  Since you entered, I assume you know how to operate it."


----------



## Jarval (Sep 29, 2003)

Jansson frowns at Kloranth handing him the paper, his own arms currently full with Shardorn's body.  Never the less, he awkwardly takes the scroll and places it into the skull's open jaws, taking a step back from the door once the paper is in place.

"I don't understand it?  Why is Jirlai working with a githyanki?  The githyanki are naturally psionically inclined, but Jirlai proclaims to actively work for the downfall of our power.  There's something here we're yet to uncover."  He muses this point for a moment, then turns to his companions.

"Could someone check for residual psionic auras in the chamber back there?  I want to know if that githyanki has forsaken his heritage.  If anyone is capable of seeing magical auras, then perhaps they could attempt the same task."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Sep 29, 2003)

The scroll disintegrates into a fine gray dust, and as it does the door slowly raises up into the ceiling, revealing the hallway beyond.


----------



## Darkwolf (Sep 30, 2003)

Narok awakens with a start.  "Ugh what hit me...."  He then notices the still form of Shardorn.  "She's.....oh no..."   

He is quiet for a moment and asks the spirits of nature to take Shardorn to her next life, if that is what she wants.

After hearing the request to look at the magical residues, Narok casts "Detect Magic" and reports what he sees.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Sep 30, 2003)

Narok - 



Spoiler



You see some residual magical energy, yes.  After a few moments, it clarifies... a faint amount of evocation magic that is rapidly fading.  Apart from that, you can see nothing.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Sep 30, 2003)

Sword and shield ablaze Ruth lights the darkness ahead and leads the party back towards the surface.


----------



## Zhure (Sep 30, 2003)

*Osius*

Seeing Jannson carrying Shardorn, Osius will gently lift Desimus's body out of the caves.


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 30, 2003)

Syld is completely dumb-struck by the realization that Shardorn is dead. After a moment of silence from his part, Syld does as Jansson suggested and manifests _detect psionics_ to see if the gith did leave a psionic residue.


----------



## Darkwolf (Sep 30, 2003)

"Not much left here of magical residues other than the blast that caused so much pain and anguish amonst us."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Oct 1, 2003)

Syld - 



Spoiler



There is a moderate aura of psychoportation residue left where the githyanki was.  There is a faint aura of telepathy all throughout the room, as well.  Beyond that, there is nothing.


----------



## Dalamar (Oct 1, 2003)

"He's psionic. There's residue enough to show that."


----------



## Jarval (Oct 2, 2003)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> "He's psionic. There's residue enough to show that."



"So why the change of heart on Jirlai's part?  Is he now willing to work for some promised position of personal power, or does he intend to betray the githyanki?  Either way, there may be something there that we can exploit."

The inspection of the chamber completed, Jansson follows Ruth towards the surface.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Oct 2, 2003)

You wind your way through the tunnels, easily finding your way back to the surface.  The climb up the stairway is slightly more difficult for Jansson and Osius, carrying the bodies of the fallen, but they manage well enough.

You emerge into the outside world once more, and a cold, biting wind is coming from the east.  The sun is setting slowly in the west, and the two moons shine brightly above you in the clear twilight sky.  A few stars have also begun to sparkle overhead.

Panthros lounges on the ground nearby, apparently asleep.  Beyond that, you can see no creature near the entrance to the library.


----------



## Zhure (Oct 2, 2003)

*Osius*

Osius struggles up the stairs and then glares out at the bright clearing.

"Looks like we're walking back, unless someone's holding out some kind of secret travel method?"

If he gets no other ideas, Osius will rig a travois up for Desimus and Shardorn.


----------



## Jarval (Oct 2, 2003)

"Damn it!  What happened to the horses?"  Jansson looks around in annoyance, as if scowling at the surrounding land will cause mounts to spontaneously appear.  Sighing gently, he lays Shardorn on the ground, and murmurs a prayer to the gods.


----------



## Dalamar (Oct 3, 2003)

"Seems like we aren't getting anywhere anytime soon."
Syld isn't really happy about the happenings. He stares into the horizon as if he could see Jirlai if he looked hard enough.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Oct 4, 2003)

Ruth glances upwards toward the sky questioning her knowledge what the hell could have taken the horses away. Then she looks around if there is any blood to be seen and she walks abit around if she can spot any tracks and marks from something or from an attack. Then she checks on her supplies she is carrying with her.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Oct 4, 2003)

Ruth - 



Spoiler



you venture around the hill for a short while, looking for tracks or traces of blood.  However, she instead finds the horses, each grazing or sleeping quietly at the base of a nearby hill.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Oct 5, 2003)

Not half bad girl, not half bad.

Ruth walks over to her horse and rubs its neck and gives it a kiss. Then smiles at it and yells as hard as she can to the rest of the group on the other side of the hill.

Hellow!! You guys might wanna come and see this.


----------



## Jarval (Oct 6, 2003)

"Let it be good news, for we've had enough bad for now."  Jansson says to himself as he makes his way over towards Ruth's voice.  He smiles as he sees the horses.

"Well done.  I really wasn't looking forwards to the walking back to Garanasseur."  Turning back to his companions, he calls out.

"Osius, Ruth's found Snack and some of his friends.  Let's get loaded up and get moving."


----------



## Zhure (Oct 6, 2003)

*Osius*

"Sorry, I'm so used to horses going missing, I always expect them to be gone."

Osius saddles up Snack and attaches the travois for Shardorn and Desimus.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Oct 7, 2003)

Ruth saddles up while hanging her sword and shield on her back and equipping her bow. Checking her quiver she nods to Osius as he mounts his horse and she spurs her horse a bit. A few meters away she turns around to check on everyone getting ready.

Everyone ready? And Kloranth and Lornes, what are your plans for transportation? I guess you wont be staying here either. Maybe one of the lighter ones of us can take you with them.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Oct 8, 2003)

Kloranth nods his head, the blue spikes atop his head shifting slightly as he does. "I'd take a horse, if you're offering one.  I need to go to Cara'nor, as quickly as possible.  So long as you are travelling in the same direction, I'll accompany you, if you'll have me."


----------



## The Forsaken One (Oct 8, 2003)

The iron clad girl bows a bit and smiles unseen behind her visor, not impervious to the mans charms.

Gladly.


----------



## Zhure (Oct 8, 2003)

*Osius*

"C'mon, Snack, giddyup." It's obvious Osius isn't comfortable in the saddle.


----------



## Jarval (Oct 9, 2003)

"We currently have two riderless horses, so yourself and Lornes are free to ride them."  Jannson replies to Kloranth.  He secures Shardorn's body to his own horse, and clambers up into the saddle.  Nudging his mount gently forwards, he follows after Osius.


----------



## Dalamar (Oct 9, 2003)

Syld sits atop his horse, staying silent with a grim look on his face.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Oct 9, 2003)

*The Long Trek to Garanasseur*

You head out, in what you hope is the right direction, Lornes and Kloranth each taking one of the now-unmanned horses.

The weather is cold, though not too harsh; your trek is over a large stretch of plains, flat and seemingly-endless, and the still-melting snow and muddy fields slow your progress.  You occassionally manage to scare up some food, though wildlife seems scarce.  Beyond that, however, your journey is thankfully uneventful.

Those of you who gained a new level are now fully leveled.

Two weeks later, the sun beginning to set with one new moon and one barely-visible crescent moon rising, you finally reach the southern gate of Garanasseur...


----------



## Jarval (Oct 9, 2003)

Jansson rides to the gate, and calls up to the guards on the wall.

"Hello?  Could you inform the council of our return, for we bear both urgent news and the bodies of our fallen companions."


----------



## The Forsaken One (Oct 9, 2003)

God can't wait to get back home and into my own bed. How long has it been since I slept in it? A month? God I could use a good meal and some nice clothes.... Wardrobe and bath, here I come!


----------



## GnomeWorks (Oct 9, 2003)

"Hello down there!" A familiar voice, Thomas', calls down from the top of the gate. "Well, let me let you in first..." 

You can hear the cranking of gears, and the gate to the city slowly rises.

"The Council doesn't like to be disturbed at this time of night," He calls down. "You sure you want me to send a messenger to them?  It might be wiser to wait until morning, if it can."


----------



## Jarval (Oct 9, 2003)

Jansson rides through the gateway, pausing to talk with Thomas once inside.

"I suppose it can wait.  We've journeyed for two weeks already, so what difference will a night make?"  His horse moves impatiently, longing for the comfort of a stable.

"Could you direct us to the Temple of Rashida, please?  I would have my companions' bodies rest in a place of spiritual comfort for tonight."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Oct 10, 2003)

*OoC:* Rashida.

"Hmm..." Thomas scratches his head for a moment. "Head down to the clocktower, then take a right for a block or two.  Do you know their symbol?  It's a full moon partially covered by a new moon, I think, or the other way around... anyway, there's a sign above their door with their symbol on it.  Should be easy to spot."

He looks down at the horses. "Do you want me to keep them here at the gate again?  Or would you rather ride them through town?"


----------



## Jarval (Oct 10, 2003)

"We'll ride for now, but one of us will bring the horses back to you in the next hour.  Thank you for the directions."  Jansson clicks his tongue at his mount, starting the a slow trot towards the temple.


----------



## Zhure (Oct 11, 2003)

*Osius*

Osius stiffly gets off Snack, making a big show of stretching his lower back. "If you don't mind, Thomas, I'll leave this brute here... can you spare someone to tend to the horse for me?"

If Thomas can't or doesn't seem willing, Osius will walk the rest of the way to the temple, leading the horse. Otherwise he'll leave it behind.


----------



## Dalamar (Oct 12, 2003)

Syld looks around himself, eyeing the city.
"All things considered, I think I prefer a nice, cozy tunnel to these houses."

*OoC:* Did Lornes agree to teach Syld the language in the end? At cursory glance, I couldn't find an answer. I presume he did, and spent the skill points, but if he didn't I'll just rearrange them to somewhere else.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Oct 12, 2003)

Thomas nods to Osius. "I don't mind at all." He takes Snack's reins, and heads off along the gate.

-----

You wander through the streets of Garanasseur, the light of the sun reflecting off of the buildings around you, providing an eerie light.

After a few minutes of travel, following Thomas' directions, you can see a sign a few buildings down, bearing the symbol of Rashida.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Oct 12, 2003)

Seems it's over there. Mind if we hurry along a bit? I'm sick of this plate armor and am DYING to get it off. So if we wrap it up here I'm heading home.


----------



## Jarval (Oct 14, 2003)

"You can head home Ruth."  Jansson says, well understanding the discomfort of riding in armor.  "The business at the temple may take some time yet, and there is no need for us all to wait around."

He dismounts as he speaks, and walks into the temple, looking around for someone to speak with.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Oct 15, 2003)

Jansson - you head into the temple.  The double doors that serve as an entrance open easily, and you enter a large hall, lit by torches emitting light that resembles moonlight.  The sound of your footsteps echoes eerily throughout the hall... and a young-looking human boy quickly comes out of a door in the far wall.

"Can I help you?" He asks cautiously.


----------



## Jarval (Oct 15, 2003)

"Ah, yes you can."  Jansson replies to the youth.  "I have grave news concerning one of Rashida's faithful, a woman by the name of Shardorn.  Who should I speak to about this matter?"


----------



## Zhure (Oct 15, 2003)

*Osius*

Delayed by not being on horseback and his brief conversation, Osius dusts himself off outside the temple and tries to look reverent upon entering.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Oct 16, 2003)

"Grave news?" He asks quickly, though in a slightly subdued voice. "Shardorn... the name sounds familiar... let me go get someone with more knowledge..." He quickly disappears back the way he came.

While he does so, you get a better look at the insides of the temple, as your eyes adjust to the unusual lighting.  You are standing on what appears to be a central aisle, the tiling under your feet a depiction of the phases of the moons, leading up to a pair of round table-like objects at the far end of the hallway.  On either side of this aisle are cushions set on the floor, generally darker-colored.

A few long moments pass.  Eventually, the young boy returns, this time followed by a well-aged human woman.

"Greetings, travelers." She says, nodding to you. "I am the head Priestess of this temple of the moon goddess... the young one here says that you bring grave news of one of our number.  What have you to tell us?"


----------



## Jarval (Oct 16, 2003)

"I am afraid it is grave news indeed.  Shardorn was traveling with myself and my companions on business for the city council."  Jansson bows his head sadly as he continues.  "We were ambushed, and she and another of my companions were killed in the resulting fight.  We have brought her body back, and I would place her and my companion into your care for tonight.

"There is more I think you should know, but it is of a somewhat sensitive nature.  Is there somewhere we could discuss this business privately?"


----------



## Zhure (Oct 16, 2003)

*Osius*

Osius appears completely out of sorts in the temple, obviously trying not to stare at the religious paraphernalia and acolytes. When Jansson starts speaking Osius's face once again becomes serious.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Oct 16, 2003)

There is a long moment of silence after Jansson describes what happened.

"That is grave news indeed." The priestess then says.  She closes her eyes for a moment, and her brow furrows slightly. "A private place to speak... a moment." As she speaks, she makes a waving motion at the young acolyte, who quickly disappears into the doorway that he had came in through, pushing past several faces that had appeared there.

Waiting a few moments, the priestess pulls out a silver holy symbol, very similar to Shardorn's.  She holds it out at arm's length, facing towards the wall behind the two circular tables. "Moonlight," She says, and a fierce, cold cone of moonlight spreads from the holy symbol, illuminating a dark grey door in the center of the wall that you were sure wasn't there before.

She puts her holy symbol away, and the moonlight fades; but the door remains.  She walks to it, and opens it, gesturing for you to enter. "We will have privacy within." She says. "You can tell me what you will, inside, with no other to hear it but myself."


----------



## The Forsaken One (Oct 18, 2003)

Ok Jansson, you just come by later when you know more about this stuff and when youve seen the council. I might take a look at your equipment if I can repair it a bit. That long track didn't do our equipment much good.

And turning her horse Ruth heads back to her house.


----------



## Jarval (Oct 18, 2003)

"If I may, I would have my other companions join us.  They may know more on some aspects of what we would tell you, and I doubt they want to stand in the street for any longer."  Assuming the priestess agrees, Jansson calls the others in.

"We also have the bodies of Shardorn and our companion on a outside.  If there is somewhere they could be placed for tonight, I would be most grateful."  This said, he steps through the moonlight-opened door, and into the room beyond.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Oct 19, 2003)

The priestess nods at your request, and waits silently as you usher them into the temple.

"The bodies of the fallen will be... tended to by the acolytes." As she speaks, two robed young men come out of the normal doorway, armed with stretchers; they proceed to silently and gracefully place the bodies upon them, and carry them into the next room.

She gestures for the group to enter the room...

Inside is a moderately-sized room.  A clean wooden table sits at the far end, with a single chair behind it; throughout the room are situated a dozen or so chairs, and each of you finds a seat easily enough.  As the last of you enters, the door closes behind you.

The priestess takes a seat at the desk, and waits patiently for each of you to seat yourselves.

"This room is my private meeting room." She says. "None other than those present will hear your words.  Begin as you will."


----------



## Jarval (Oct 20, 2003)

Taking a seat, Jansson starts.

"Shardorn was with us on the orders of the council.  We search for the parts of the Psionical, and she was aiding us in this goal.  However, a sorcerer by the name of Jirlai has dogged our steps since we started our search, and he was responsible for Shardorn's death.  She seemed to know this man, and I thought that you might be familiar with his name.  Jirlai is now also accompanied by a githyanki  of some power."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Oct 21, 2003)

The priestess closes her eyes, her brow furrowing in thought, and says nothing for several long moments.

"When Shardorn first came to us," She says slowly, "she told us of her history.  She had worked with Jirlai, who seemed to be little more than a mercenary - hardly worthy of our notice.  However, she then mentioned why she left him... a githyanki by the name of Ratheqar."

"She did not tell us what Ratheqar had done, only that he was a terrible being.  She said that she was afraid of him, and what he had done, and what he could do.  Her faith in the goddess had been shaken, though we did what we could, and she recovered... she was then sent to serve as a representative of Rashida at a small village, where I presume that you met her."

"What knowledge do you seek to gain?"


----------



## Jarval (Oct 22, 2003)

"You've already given me one thing I wished to know: the name Ratheqar.  He's responsible for the deaths of four of my companions, although one was brought back to the world of the living by a miracle."  Jansson hesitates a moment, unsure as to how is next request is going to be taken, but continues despite his doubt.

"Speaking of such miracles, I would inquire if any of your order are capable of such a feat.  The Yuani-Ti healer who revived my friend indicated that magic of such magnitude is costly and not without risk, but if Shardorn or Desimus could be brought back I would be forever in debt to your church..."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Oct 22, 2003)

"The Yuan-ti healer is correct." The priestess says. "And it is not a task to be taken lightly.  There are some here who can ask the goddess of such a thing, myself among them."

"I do not know what faith you belong to, but you seem to have a good enough heart.  It shall be done as you ask... but you must do something in return.  What you must do, is this: You must follow this quest, the construction of the Psionicle, to the very end, and let no event that befalls you detract you from it.  You must let no other goals cloud your mind, regardless of how important they are or may seem... the completion of the Psionicle must come above all else."

She looks into Jansson's eyes, her gaze disturbingly piercing. "Will you commit yourself to what we ask of you?"

*OoC:* Dalamar - if Lornes did not teach you the language, Kloranth also knows the language in question, and would've been willing to teach you along the way.


----------



## Zhure (Oct 22, 2003)

*Osius*

Osius looks around while seated, obviously not comfortable in the inner sanctum of a house of worship.


----------



## Dalamar (Oct 23, 2003)

Syld follows the conversation half-heartedly. That is, until the priestess says that she can possibly bring Shardorn back. From then on, his focus is unwavering.

*OoC:* That means Syld can start reading at least one of the books he picked up (he didn't check the other's language back then). What's the name of the language?


----------



## GnomeWorks (Oct 23, 2003)

*OoC:* The language is called Lotharie.


----------



## Jarval (Oct 23, 2003)

Jansson smiles slightly at the priestess's words.

"You ask me to devote myself to a path to which I am already committed.  I will gladly place the reconstruction of the Psionicle above all else, for it is not only Jirlai and his allies who seek it.  The Ithilid have returned to the world, and would use such an artifact to dominate the world.  I can see there being no more important duty that to keep such power from their grasp.

"If you can restore my companions to life, I will gladly give my service to your order.  The task you ask  of me could be of no greater importance, and from what Shardorn has told me, your order seems to serve the cause of good.  My sword and my mind are yours to command."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Oct 24, 2003)

"This is not a laughing matter." The priestess says, her eyes and expression grim. "It is important that you take this oath, and keep it.  The completion of the Psionicle comes before all else.  I believe, young halfling, that in the future, there will come a time when you must choose between following you and your friends' desires, and continuing the attempt to complete the Psionicle.  If we do this for you, you _must_ choose the path that will lead to its completion."

"We do not ask for your service." She says, her tone slightly softer. "Nor is it our place to command you.  You will make the choice to do as we ask, or not.  We would not lightly return Shardorn from her rightfully-earned rest unless we had assurance that you would not turn from this task."

"I cannot, however, guarantee your other companion's return." She says. "The goddess chooses whether or not to grant rebirth, not those praying... if she chooses not to, there is nothing we can do.  I hope that you understand that, and that even if we fail, that we will still require that you will complete the Psionicle, and pursue that goal above all others."

"Is there anything else?"


----------



## Jarval (Oct 25, 2003)

"I swear that the reassembling of the Psionicle will take priority over all other matters.  In all choices I make, it will be the deciding factor."  Jansson states seriously, holding the priestess's gaze, his own eyes set in determination.  "Nothing short of death will turn me from this path, and Gods willing, perhaps even that will not stop me."

He relaxes having said this, and contemplates the priestess's other words.  "I understand that not all wish to return from death.  The Yuan-Ti healer could not bring back the soul of one of my companions, and I am sure that Niko's spirit resides in comfort.  If Desimus has found peace, then I would not draw him from his deserved reward.

"I have no other matters I would discuss with you this night, but if you have any question you would ask of us, we will gladly answer.  Much has happened to us over the last few months, and I am happy to relate the events of our search for the Psionicle."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Oct 25, 2003)

> Jansson
> *"I swear that the reassembling of the Psionicle will take priority over all other matters. In all choices I make, it will be the deciding factor. Nothing short of death will turn me from this path, and Gods willing, perhaps even that will not stop me."*




The priestess nods. "Well said."



> Jansson
> *"I have no other matters I would discuss with you this night, but if you have any question you would ask of us, we will gladly answer. Much has happened to us over the last few months, and I am happy to relate the events of our search for the Psionicle."*




"We have no questions for you, nor should we hinder you longer." She gestures to the door, and it opens. "I am certain that you would like to rest.  We will send word to you in the morning of our progress with your companions."


----------



## Jarval (Oct 27, 2003)

"My thanks."  Jansson bows to the priestess.  "My companions and I have had little time to rest during our journey back, so a night spent on the relatively soft mattresses of a tavern will be most welcome.  We are staying at the _Ace_, should you need to find us before the morn."

Assuming no other business is brought up, Jansson will make his way back outside, and take his horse to Thomas, before walking back to the Ace.


----------



## Dalamar (Oct 27, 2003)

Syld rides his horse to Thomas and then walks to the Ace. All the way, his expression is a little bit more cheerful than it was during the long ride.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Oct 28, 2003)

*At the Ace of Diamonds*

You enter the _Ace of Diamonds_ after having dropped your horses off with Thomas.

The place is much as it was before, and little has changed... the barkeep nods to you as you enter.  A small group of gnomes is seated at a nearby table, a variety of instruments resting by their chairs, conversing quietly amongst themselves.

"Hello there, again." The barkeep says. "I'm guessing you'll be wanting rooms for the night?"

*OoC:* Dalamar, I should have some more specific notes for what you find in the books to you in the next few days or so.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Oct 28, 2003)

[ooC: I Guess Ruth made it home safely? /OOC]


----------



## Zhure (Oct 28, 2003)

*Osius*

"That could've gone better. I've never really understood those clerical types. They seem caugh up in maintaining the balance between arcane and psionic forces, or maybe I just misunderstand them," Osius says to the group once they're outside the temple area.

Once at the _Aces_, Osius will ensure they get sufficient rooms.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Oct 28, 2003)

Ruth - you find your smithy much as you left it, and it appears that your apprentice has been keeping things relatively clean.  Your room, too, is in good order.

-----

At the inn, Osius secures rooms for the group for 5 gold total.

"Will you be taking meals in the morning, as well?" The innkeep asks. "That'd be a gold extra, for all of you... warm bread, with slices of ham and a hunk of cheese.  A good meal, if I say so myself."


----------



## Zhure (Oct 29, 2003)

*Osius*

Osius pays the small fee.

"I don't know about breakfast; I'll have my companions speak for what they want. I'm on a fast right now," Osius says, smiling at the hospitable innkeeper. 

Once he has unpacked his minimal gear in the rooms, Osius will begin meditating on _the Amethyst_, hoping to clarify his connections to it. When the rest have settled in, he will remind them of the breakfast offer from the innkeeper.


----------



## Jarval (Oct 30, 2003)

"Ah, while my friend doesn't care to eat, the rest of us will have some breakfast."  Jansson smiles at Osius, and hands a gold coin to the innkeep.  He also orders an evening meal for all his companions (obviously excepting the never hungry Osius ), and takes a seat at one of the tables.

"So, we speak with the council tomorrow.  What matters should we discuss with them?  While my predominate concern is this Ratheqar, I think we also need to discuss the matter of our funds with them.  We're incurring some considerable expenses, and I for one am starting to run short of gold."


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 30, 2003)

(I'm around, but I'm having trouble coming up for the words my character needs to share... expect an intriguing post from me in a couple days when I'm done with this weeks work.)


----------



## Zhure (Oct 30, 2003)

*Osius*

"A good point, Jannson," Osius says. "We seem to be facing greater and greater challenges. I for one would like to be a bit better protected, or able to take out the opposition with less danger. I could understand if they don't want to equip us, but we will certainly need funding to supply ourselves if that's the case."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Oct 30, 2003)

The innkeep nods to Jansson. "Very well.  Your meals will be out in a bit."


----------



## Darkwolf (Oct 31, 2003)

(I'm around also.  Just swamped with work and real life.)


----------



## GnomeWorks (Oct 31, 2003)

*OoC:* I understand that RL is keeping some of you busy.  Post when/if you can, but don't stress yourselves... the game will still be here when your time frees up.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Nov 2, 2003)

As you sit and talk amongst yourselves, a barmaid comes out and puts plates in front of each of you, laden with potatoes and gravy, a small dish of corn, and a decent-sized cut of ham.

"Eat well," She says as she sets the last plate down, then hurries off.


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 2, 2003)

Syld sits at the table but doesn't eat anything. He digs one of the books which he took from the library and opens it, apparently continuing from where he left off.


----------



## Zhure (Nov 3, 2003)

*Osius*

Osius joins his companions for the meal (even though he isn't eating). 

"So what leads might we have to another portion of the artifact?"


----------



## GnomeWorks (Nov 3, 2003)

"I'm guessing that when you say 'artifact', you mean more gems." Kloranth says, munching on some corn.  He swallows before continuing. "Well, I know of another place where there may be a gem... at least, rumors say it's there, and I don't know how much has changed between then and now."

"But anyway... this gem that I know of.  Supposedly, it is with a dragon on the northern tip of the Lost Isle*.  In the text that I read in which I found out about it, it was referred to as Trinariklanth's Tooth.  I don't recommend going after it, though, considering that it is a dragon we're talking about, and I don't know anything beyond that it is a dragon that holds it."

*The Lost Isle is a small island near the continent you are currently on.  When the continent sank long ago, the Lost Isle - then a part of the continent itself - was the only portion that didn't sink; when the continent was raised again, the Lost Isle remained seperate.  It is mainly uninhabitable.


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 3, 2003)

Syld raises his eyes from his readings. "I don't really think we have a choice. The only alternative we have right now, is going after Ratheqar and his... gang."


----------



## Zhure (Nov 4, 2003)

*Osius*

"I agree. I don't think we stand a snowball's chance against a dragon, unless it's an infant in swaddling scales."


----------



## Jarval (Nov 5, 2003)

"To be honest, I don't know if Ratheqar is less dangerous than a dragon.  We've tried to kill him twice, and we're yet to even hurt him seriously."  Jansson chews on a forkful of the food as he speaks.

"Let us question the council on these matters.  We have little information about either path, and they may already have knowledge on one or both of the gems.  Even if they do not, they may be able to gather some intelligence for us."


----------



## The Forsaken One (Nov 5, 2003)

In the meanwhile Ruth starts preparing her stuff for repairs she is gonna conduct the day after. Afterwards she prepares a good homecooked meal and then quickly heads to her own bed to get a nights sleep she hasn't had in almost a month.


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 9, 2003)

Animus tries to avoid contact with those people who he considers friends. He works diligently on his own martial training, in hopes of being a better match for his enemies when the time comes to combat them.


----------



## Jarval (Nov 9, 2003)

"Right, I'm off to bed.  See you all in the morning."  Jansson yawns widely, the aches and pains of a fortnight in the saddle catching up with him.  He pauses half way up the stairs.

"Don't wake me early tomorrow, unless it's really important.  Short of an Ithilid invasion, I need a good night's rest."


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 9, 2003)

Syld startles up from his reading.
"What? Illithids?"
Seeing none of the tentacled menaces, he returns to reading his book.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Nov 12, 2003)

The rest of the night passes (mostly) uneventfully...

-----

Osius - 



Spoiler



Your meditations are strangely perturbed... you get a sense that the Amethyst itself posesses a degree of intelligence, though it gives you no sign that this is true.  You also feel a vague throbbing sensation when you hold it in your hand, as though it were trying to pull you towards Syld's room, and a stronger pull towards where the Staff of Ancient Penumbra lies.



-----

The next morning, you head downstairs; the innkeep directs you to a table covered in plates with chunks of bread, slices of ham still steaming, and hunks of cheese.

The sun shines in through windows in the front of the inn.  What you can see of the sky is clear of clouds, and it looks like it will be a nice day.


----------



## Zhure (Nov 12, 2003)

*Osius*

Osius looks a little bedraggled at breakfast. (Once more he doesn't eat, merely joins for companionship.) "I had disturbing meditations - it's as if the Amethyst is sentient and trying to join with the staff. Do you think we should try to link them now or wait until we've assembled all the parts?

"I mean if they have the ability to sense each other, maybe if they're stronger they will be able to help us locate the rest of the parts."


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 12, 2003)

"And if they're stronger, there's an awfully great chance that the Staff can overtake the one to use it for the searching."
Surprisingly, Syld isn't reading while he eats, probably to make sure the books stay in as good condition as possible.


----------



## Jarval (Nov 12, 2003)

Jansson nods at Syld's words.

"I agree.  I'm inclined to keep the parts of the Psionicle separate, at least until we have the majority of them in our possession.  In all likelihood, the staff's malevolent mind set will take quite a bit of diluting before we can safely use it.  But this is a matter to ask the Council.  They will know more of the Psionicle and its component parts than us, and perhaps they can suggest the wisest course of action.

"Interesting that the Amethyst has its own sentience."  He says to Osius.  "How did it seem to you?  Friendly?  Angry?  Less evil than the staff?"


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 13, 2003)

"While we probably don't want to merge any more Gems to the Staff, maybe the two Gems we have could 'sense' some of the other parts together?"


----------



## Zhure (Nov 14, 2003)

*Osius*

"I'm not sure I'd characterize the stone as being evil, but it was a little disturbing. Some of that may have been my own impressions coloring the event. It did offset my meditations which may mean it's merely a great power without being aligned - I suspect it's evil but have no proof."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Nov 15, 2003)

While you are eating breakfast, Thomas enters the inn.  He looks around for a small moment before spotting your table, then heads over to you.

"Morning, all." He says, nodding his head in greeting. "I sent a messenger to the Council... they're ready whenever you are.  They're waiting at the clocktower, as usual."


----------



## Jarval (Nov 16, 2003)

"Ah, good, thank you Thomas."  Jansson clears his plate, then retrieves his gear from his room.  "I'm ready to leave as soon, as everyone else is."


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 16, 2003)

"Just a sec."
Syld retrieves his stuff too and makes sure his books are still in his backpack.


----------



## Zhure (Nov 18, 2003)

*Osius*

Osius stretches a few times. "I'll meet everyone outside, then."

Yawning as he walks, Osius will try to locate the horses and begin to have them saddled.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Nov 23, 2003)

> ...Osius will try to locate the horses and begin to have them saddled...




"Ah..." Thomas says, as he notices Osius looking for the horses, "I left 'em at the gates.  It's only a short walk to the clocktower, anyhow, so I thought you'd not need 'em."

As you start walking, Thomas heads back to the gates, waving as he goes.

-----

You arrive at the clocktower without interruption.  The door at the top of the stairs is open, and you enter; the six council members are seated, and watch expectantly as each of you enters the room.

"You requested an audience with us?" The githyanki asks in a calm, even voice, once you are all present.


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 23, 2003)

"Yes. In a nut shell: we have half of the Psionicle secured, but we don't really know where to go next."


----------



## Jarval (Nov 24, 2003)

"We have run into a problem along the way.  The sorcerer Jirlai has allied himself with a githyanki of the name Ratheqar.  This is the second time we have encountered this gith, and both time we suffered fatalities.  Desimus and Shardorn both fell in our last battle, and their fate lies with the priests of Rashida."  Jansson pauses a moment to let this news sink in.

"We did manage to keep the gem from their grasp, but they seem to outmatch us in power.  Ratheqar seems capable of travel via some form of psychoportation, although the exact details escaped me.  These event took place a little over a fortnight ago, as our return journey was not in quite the same manner as our passage out."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Nov 24, 2003)

> Syld
> _"Yes. In a nut shell: we have half of the Psionicle secured, but we don't really know where to go next."_




"We ourselves do not know where the others pieces are." The githyanki says. "Where have you searched?"



> Jansson
> _"We have run into a problem along the way. The sorcerer Jirlai has allied himself with a githyanki of the name Ratheqar. This is the second time we have encountered this gith, and both time we suffered fatalities. Desimus and Shardorn both fell in our last battle, and their fate lies with the priests of Rashida."_




"That is grave news indeed." The blue says. "And Ratheqar being involved..."



> Jansson
> _"We did manage to keep the gem from their grasp, but they seem to outmatch us in power. Ratheqar seems capable of travel via some form of psychoportation, although the exact details escaped me. These event took place a little over a fortnight ago, as our return journey was not in quite the same manner as our passage out."_




"They cannot be that great of an obstacle, if you still retained the gem." The githyanki says. "You say you have encountered Ratheqar twice - and yet you survive, do you not?"

"Unless they have a motive for keeping them alive." The elf observes. "If Ratheqar doesn't want them dead... if he were after the gems, he would surely kill them and simply take them, if he were so powerful..."

"That is possible." The blue says, nodding.  He looks to the group. "Is he after the gems?  Or does he seem to be after something else?"


----------



## Zhure (Nov 25, 2003)

*Osius*

"It's unclear whether he's truly interested in killing us, or getting the gem, or something else. You can't trust those sorcerers to deal true...."


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 25, 2003)

Syld is clearly frustrated.
"I just have this feeling we're playing Ratheqar's lackeys, carrying his gems because he lets us."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Nov 26, 2003)

> Osius
> _"It's unclear whether he's truly interested in killing us, or getting the gem, or something else. You can't trust those sorcerers to deal true...."_




"You speak truly." The githyanki says, nodding her head.



> Syld
> _"I just have this feeling we're playing Ratheqar's lackeys, carrying his gems because he lets us."_




"Would it perhaps be wiser, then, to hide them away somewhere?" The blue asks. "If he finds that you no longer hold the gems, perhaps he will reveal his true intentions with his actions."


----------



## Zhure (Nov 26, 2003)

*Osius*

"Tis a quandry. If we need the powers the parts bring to successfully bring back all of the Psionicle, then leaving them somewhere else will doom our mission. But if we bring them along and risk losing them, we also end our mission in failure. Likewise, hiding them and having them stolen would also be catastrophic.

"How safe would the gem be here, for instance?" Osius asks.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Dec 1, 2003)

The githyanki shrugs. "It would be as safe here as anywhere else."


----------



## Zhure (Dec 3, 2003)

*Osius*

"Individually, each piece isn't that powerful, together they may form a synergistically more powerful artifact. I don't think it'd be safe to leave them where anyone else can find them, especially since we've gone to so much trouble to locate the few pieces we already have acquired.

"So I suppose unless anyone argues, we'll keep the parts we have and attempt to acquire the rest."


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 3, 2003)

"I really don't mind one way or another, but of course I wouldn't mind keeping this" Syld pats the pouch in which he holds the Eye of Imzil "with me."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Dec 4, 2003)

> Osius
> _"...I don't think it'd be safe to leave them where anyone else can find them, especially since we've gone to so much trouble to locate the few pieces we already have acquired.
> 
> "So I suppose unless anyone argues, we'll keep the parts we have and attempt to acquire the rest."_




"Your reasoning is sound." The blue says, nodding. "It would be best, however, to keep them spread out amongst you - if one of you carries all of them, and that one is lost... you see what trouble that could cause."



> Syld
> _"I really don't mind one way or another, but of course I wouldn't mind keeping this with me."_




"So long as it is assembled as soon as possible, take whatever course of action you see fit." The githyanki says.


----------



## Zhure (Dec 4, 2003)

*Osius*

"Well I guess since we have no other leads, what else can we learn about the Lost Isle and Trinariklanth's Tooth?"


----------



## Jarval (Dec 5, 2003)

"One of the gems has merged with the Staff.  Is there any way of separating the two again, as the Staff itself is still proving most uncooperative."  Jansson chips in.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Dec 5, 2003)

> Osius
> _"Well I guess since we have no other leads, what else can we learn about the Lost Isle and Trinariklanth's Tooth?"_




"I can help with that." Kloranth says, stepping forward and nodding to Osius. "I have an idea of where to look."

"The Lost Isle is a barren, frozen wasteland." The blue says. "There is a single settlement on the northern tip.  If you plan on going there, we suggest that you take a ship from Cara'nor or another port city and go to that settlement."



> Jarval
> _"One of the gems has merged with the Staff. Is there any way of separating the two again, as the Staff itself is still proving most uncooperative."_




"As we have said in the past, we do not recommend tampering with the Staff and the gems in it once they have combined." The githyanki says. "We don't know of any way to remove them, in any case."


----------



## Zhure (Dec 5, 2003)

*Osius*

"Then I guess we need to book passage once we get tp Cara'nor. I've never been there -- as a port city I presume they have cold weather gear and the like? No sense in buying them here and tipping off where we're going by our purchases."


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 6, 2003)

[OOC: YEAH! Finally after 2 months after my laptop got stolen during break in at my appartment I finally got a new comp and Internet connection! Gnome I'll be answering your email shortly (and finishing that background as promised) and maybe posting to this. But don't really have something to post but the email will resolve that. /OOC]


----------



## GnomeWorks (Dec 7, 2003)

The blue nods. "You should be able to acquire gear appropriate to where you're going when you get to Cara'nor."


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 7, 2003)

"Off we go then! Besides, we're still to see if Shardorn's spirit decided to come back."
With a quick nod at the Council, Syld decides to do just that.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Dec 8, 2003)

The Council nods in unison to Syld as he leaves the room.

Syld - 



Spoiler



Where are you heading?  Back to the inn, or to the temple of Rashida?


----------



## Jarval (Dec 8, 2003)

"On the note of acquiring equipment, we've incurred some significant expenses over the course of the last few months."  Jansson states.  "So far we've been funding our expeditions from our own collective funds, but we are starting to run short of gold.  If the Council could spare us some small portion from the treasury, we would be most grateful."


----------



## Zhure (Dec 8, 2003)

*Osius*

Osius perks up at the mention of gold.


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 8, 2003)

Spoiler



To the Temple, Syld has all of his possessions with him, so he has no need to go back to the inn.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Dec 9, 2003)

The githyanki nods. "That is understandable." There is a pause. "We shall send a... reasonable amount of currency to your rooms at the _Ace_.  It will be there shortly."

-----

Syld - 



Spoiler



You head towards the temple of Rashida.  Upon entering, an acolyte greets you.

"Shardorn is well, though she will need a day or so to recover from the experience." He says. "Your other companion, however... his soul has not answered... I am sorry." He bows his head.


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 9, 2003)

Spoiler



Syld lowers his head as he hears the news about Desimus. The blue holds a silent moment in the memory of his friend.

"How long do you think it well take before Shardorn is capable of travel?"


----------



## GnomeWorks (Dec 10, 2003)

Syld


Spoiler



"At least sundown." The acolyte says. "She is resting right now... she will be ready to travel in the morning, though it may be possible to move her earlier."


----------



## Jarval (Dec 10, 2003)

"My thanks."  Jansson bows to the Council members.  "If I may be so bold as to ask, you seem to know much of Ratheqar.  Who is he?  What is he capable of?  Our own encounters with him have been short, so we have near to no idea of what we face in this man."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Dec 10, 2003)

> Jansson
> _"If I may be so bold as to ask, you seem to know much of Ratheqar. Who is he? What is he capable of? Our own encounters with him have been short, so we have near to no idea of what we face in this man."_




"In truth, we know very little of Ratheqar, other than that he is dangerous." The githyanki says. "He is a master of information.  Very little happens in Kahasal without his knowledge of it.  We know that he wishes to gather the pieces of the Psionicle, though to what end, we do not know.  He is a powerful psion, a nomad, and he is trained in unarmed combat.  We believe that he is connected to the Thri-kreen raids that you helped combat in the beginning of winter, though we have no proof of it."

"I am afraid that is all we can tell you."


----------



## Zhure (Dec 10, 2003)

*Osius*

Osius nods satisfactorily.

"I suppose if that's all the information the Council has, then we thank you."

Osius bows then makes his way back to the _Aces_ to meditate and rest the remainder of the evening.


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 10, 2003)

Spoiler



"Hmm... I doubt we want to risk her healing process by moving her. I'll come and see her again in the morning."
Syld is on a bit better mood now that it is sure that Shardorn will make it through. He heads to the _Ace_ to wait for the others, pouring over his book during the wait.


----------



## Jarval (Dec 11, 2003)

"One thing strikes me as odd in all of this."  Jansson adds.  "Jirlai has allied himself with Ratheqar.  Since Jirlai swore to me that he intended to destroy the Psionicle, it seems strange that he's now teamed with Ratheqar, who depends on the continued existence of the Psionicle as much as ourselves."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Dec 11, 2003)

The blue shrugs. "Perhaps he has allied with Ratheqar to get close to the pieces, with the intent to destroy them when convenient?  We cannot know their thoughts."


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 11, 2003)

While Syld sits contemplating at a table, reading intently through his book a small breeze flows through his hair. Turning around reveals a young man, perhaps but 20 winters old enter looking around as if searching.

He doesn't hang his cloak after he closes the door and walks into the common room of the Ace.

Anyone here knows Ruth Navarro?

His voice sounds through the Inn.


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 11, 2003)

Syld looks at the newcomer with suspicion. Slowly he closes his book and speaks.
"I know Ruth... Why?"


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 13, 2003)

If you are one of her compagnions she ask me to bring you word of her. She spend this afternoon with me to discuss the things that she experienced and we talked a bit buiseness. Before she left my place though she asked me to walk by the Ace while I went over to my mom's. Ruth asked me to deliver you this note.

After putting it on his table with a simple nod and a little smile seeping through the young lad takes off again. The last bits of daylight seeping into the inn as the door slams shut behind him. A furious wind raging outside, perhaps marking the arrival of a seasoned storm.



Spoiler



Dear anyone who reads this? Probably Animus, you're more the action type and probably soon to be bored with that counsil! Ah well, to whomever reads this first... Please tell the rest that I'd like to go on with you on your adventure and quest to retrieve those other pieces of the artifact... not anyday a girl gets a chance to see the world and have the oppertunity to help shape it. But before you, and hopefully me as well travel on, I'd like to go and purchase some items and supplies. Last time I found myself a tad underequipped and I'm hoping to avoid that problem this time. Tonight I'm off handling some buiseness for the shop along with Eroll who I suppose just met, but tomorrow morning I'll be setting out to go and shop a bit around town. A couple of healing potions and a sunrod orto along with some food and drinks. You know, the much needed supplies. Now I think of it... perhaps some rope as well and I'll be tending to my weapons. If any of you would like to purchase some stuff as well or would like me to tend to your weapons or armor. You are welcome to join me at sunrise.

Greatings, Ruth.


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 13, 2003)

_Guess the lass has a point... Well, I think I have all I need except food for the moment, and that can be bought later._
Syld folds the note and tucks it to his belt. He then resumes reading and waiting for the rest of the group to come back.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Dec 16, 2003)

"If you will excuse us," The githyanki says, and the Council rises, "we have other business to attend to."

"We wish you luck on your venture." The blue says, nodding to the group.

They file into the back of the room, gather into a circle, and disappear in a flash of purple light.


----------



## Jarval (Dec 17, 2003)

Jansson leaves the tower, heading back towards the _Ace_.

"Well, at least we know where we're going now.  And we'll have some gold to get us there.  Quite a productive morning overall."  He walks in silence for a moment, enjoying the short time free from duty.


----------



## Zhure (Dec 17, 2003)

*Osius*

Osius, alone in his room, attempts to mentally cement a clearer connection with the Amethyst. Perhaps by making a clearer link he can forestall anymore odd visions or dreams.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Dec 19, 2003)

"Since I volunteered the information on the Tooth," Kloranth says, on the way back to the _Ace_, "I'll try to draw out a map for you, and tell you what I can.  I'll accompany you to Cara'nor, but beyond that, we must go our own ways... I have something to attend to that requires immediate attention elsewhere."

-----

Osius - 



Spoiler



You meditate on the Amethyst once more, and though this time it gives off no feeling of sentience, you still feel a throbbing in Syld's direction and in the direction of where the Staff of Ancient Penumbra lies.


----------



## Jarval (Dec 20, 2003)

"Thank you, that would be most helpful."  Jansson replies appreciatively to Kloranth's offer.  "And thank you for leading us as far as Cara'nor.  If there is any way me may aid you, ask freely."

Reentering the inns common-room, Jansson takes a seat at Syld's table.

"So, what news?  Is Shardorn back in the world?"  He inquires, anxiously awaiting the answer.


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 20, 2003)

Syld answers with a bit of a smile.
"Yes, she's back with the living, though she's still resting." Syld pauses for a moment before continuing "Desimus didn't return."

The blue lets the news sink in before pulling out the message from Ruth.
"And this came from Ruth, says she's going to get some supplies tomorrow."


----------



## Zhure (Dec 20, 2003)

*Osius*

Osius foregoes any further meditations and conceals the Amethyst under his tunic. He decides to visit the common room briefly before retiring for the night.

"Shardorn's return is excellent news. I will miss Desimus; he was one of the few arcanists I respected."


----------



## Jarval (Dec 22, 2003)

Jansson bows his head briefly at the news of the failure of Desimus' restoration.

"Sad as I am that Desimus is no longer with us, I am sure he resides with honour in the afterlife.  I worry that perhaps we unfairly pull Shardorn from her rest, but we need her skills."  He sits heavily and takes the note from Syld, reading it quickly.

"Hmm, when the gold from the council arrives, we should perhaps buy ourselves some additional equipment.  Anything in particular that anyone needs?"


----------



## GnomeWorks (Dec 22, 2003)

As you sit in the inn, a young boy comes through the door, looking around.  He spots your group, then heads towards the table.

"Would one of you be Jansson Monachorum?" He asks, looking around.


----------



## Jarval (Dec 22, 2003)

"Aye, I'm him."  Jansson nods to the boy.  "What brings you here lad?"


----------



## GnomeWorks (Dec 22, 2003)

He nods. "I was sent here... I have a delivery for you." He slings a pack off his shoulder, and sets it on the table with a resounding _thud_.

"I don't know what's in there," He says, "but it sure is heavy." He nods. "Well, I'll be going, then." He walks out of the inn.


----------



## Jarval (Dec 22, 2003)

"Thanks lad."  Jansson calls after the boy.  "Hmm, only one way to find out what's inside."  He opens the top of the pack and looks inside...


----------



## GnomeWorks (Dec 22, 2003)

Upon opening the bag, a small number of pieces of platinum fall out.  Once you can look inside, you see that it is full of platinum - a few hundred pieces, at least.


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 22, 2003)

Syld is dumbstruck.
"What, excactly, did you say to the Council after I left?"


----------



## Zhure (Dec 22, 2003)

*Osius*

Osius's eyebrow creaks up. "Quite a haul there. I wonder if I'll have enough in my share to be able to afford some magical protection...."


----------



## Jarval (Dec 22, 2003)

Jansson's eyes widen in disbelief as he stares into the pack.

"Uh... ah...  I only asked them for a small portion from the treasury to fund our expedition.  I didn't count on it being quite this much."  He tries to estimate the amount in the bag, it vastly exceeding any quantity of money he's seen before.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Dec 23, 2003)

Your guess would be that there is somewhere between two and four hundred platinum in the bag, probably a little more than three hundred, though you won't be able to get any more precise than that without counting it.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 23, 2003)

[OOC: Go get some nice food and drink and count it /OOC]


----------



## GnomeWorks (Dec 31, 2003)

*OoC:* So, are we counting the cash, or doing something else...?


----------



## Zhure (Dec 31, 2003)

Waiting for the cash count to finish and then ready to travel. Osius plans on equipping away from this city, so as to leave as few clues as possible as to their destination.


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 31, 2003)

Animus will rejoin the party, having spent ample time aggrivating himself. While he was away he spent a great deal of time looking for any of Jirlai's informants as best his feeble coersion skills could. When he comes back to the group, he looks unkempt, though he has kept his hair short and his face clean. Perhaps he may look significantly thinner than before.

Using Missive a few times,
"Sorry, everyone. I was not patient with you." Animus pauses, then looks up, "You are continuing on that quest, I suppose?" He grabs at his sword, stowed on his left side, "You can still trust me. Though I have become ill."


----------



## Zhure (Jan 1, 2004)

*Osius*

"I'm sorry to hear of your illness my friend. Have you seen a cleric about it?" Osius asks Animus.


----------



## Jarval (Jan 1, 2004)

Jansson looks up from counting the piles of coins in front of him to Animus and Osius.

"Aye, we shall be visiting the temple to check on Shardorn.  Perhaps one of Rashida's clergy can cure your illness.  Oh, and we'll be going to the Lost Isle, so you might want to buy yourself some warm clothes.  On a positive note, we're rich."  He grins widely as he makes another stack of coins, pushing them to one side as he counts.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 1, 2004)

Animus will ponder for a second how to react to such offers, then replies to his friends, "My illness is caused by having my soul ripped from my body, then abruptly replaced. I do not wish to deal with any more magic for the time being."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jan 2, 2004)

Jansson - your final count of the coins is 318 pieces of platinum.


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 2, 2004)

"That's a small fortune. Should we invest a sizable part of it on psionical, or magical if somebody would want those, supplies?"


----------



## Jarval (Jan 4, 2004)

"I am happy to turn such duties over to you, my friend."  Jansson sounds a little intimidated by the sheer amount of money in front of him.  "I've rarely had more than a dozen gold weighting my money pouch, and I've never seen wealth approaching this magnitude.  Spend or save it as you think prudent."


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 4, 2004)

"Well I'd say that we could get psionic protection from cold, making the acquiring of warmer clothing unnecessary and also amounting to protection to possible cold-using predators of the area."


----------



## Zhure (Jan 4, 2004)

*Osius*

"Cold weather gear sounds great for my share, but I recommend we wait until we're in a different city. Buying it here would just advertise where we're going," Osius says.


----------



## Jarval (Jan 6, 2004)

"Good point.  Wouldn't have thought of that.  Must be all of this cash, clouding my judgment."  Jansson grins.

"Now, shall we make for the temple to check on Shardorn, or is there anything else we should attend to first?"


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 6, 2004)

"The clerics said it would be better for her if we didn't disturb her today. But we could go looking for a ship."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jan 6, 2004)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> "The clerics said it would be better for her if we didn't disturb her today. But we could go looking for a ship."




*OoC:* Just some quick clarification... Garanasseur is not a port city, so you'll have to walk or ride to Cara'nor.  Cara'nor is east and a little north of Garanasseur, but it is a port city.  There might be small port towns on the shore elsewhere, but few towns are well-known and it would be difficult to find out if there is one closer than Cara'nor.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jan 11, 2004)

*OoC:* So is anyone doing anything today, or waiting until tomorrow to pick up Shardorn and leave town?


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jan 11, 2004)

[OOC: Ruth doing some shopping, want to play it out on boards through email or just let me buy some simple stuff like some healing potions and some tanglefoot bags or something. /OOC]


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jan 12, 2004)

*OoC:* You can handle your shopping via email or by boards, whichever way you'd prefer.  Just post or email me the list of things you're looking for, and I'll determine if you can find it.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 12, 2004)

(I'll send an email in the morning)


----------



## Jarval (Jan 13, 2004)

(Jansson's got a few things he'd like to get, but I want to have a quick look over the PHB equipment list before I give you a final list.  I'll have it done tomorrow.)


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jan 13, 2004)

Anybody else want to purchase things while you're still in Garanasseur?


----------



## Zhure (Jan 15, 2004)

*Osius*

 Osius needs nothing to be bought here; he's waiting until they hit the port city.


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 15, 2004)

Same here


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 15, 2004)

GW shoulda got my email, but if he hasn't yet (there was a delay), then he should still be able to continue without it.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jan 16, 2004)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> GW shoulda got my email, but if he hasn't yet (there was a delay), then he should still be able to continue without it.




I did get your email... I thought I sent a response.  Did you get it?


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 16, 2004)

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> I did get your email... I thought I sent a response.  Did you get it?



Erm... I meant that I sent a reply to your reply, and I was informed of a delay. Get that yet?


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jan 16, 2004)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> Erm... I meant that I sent a reply to your reply, and I was informed of a delay. Get that yet?




Hmm... no, I didn't get it.


----------



## Jarval (Jan 19, 2004)

(Having thought about it a little more, Jansson's going to wait until he gets to Cara'nor to do any shopping.  No point in alerting anyone to where we're heading.

Sorry about the gap in my posting of late.  I've been having problems connecting to the boards, but for the most part everything seems to be working fine again.)


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jan 26, 2004)

So, are we heading to the temple to pick up Shardorn, then?


----------



## Zhure (Jan 26, 2004)

Yes, I believe that's correct.


----------



## Jarval (Jan 27, 2004)

Yup.  Jansson's taking the rest of the day off, then going to meet Shardorn in the morning.


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 27, 2004)

Yup, off to see how our beloved cleric fares after her death experience.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jan 28, 2004)

Alright, then...

-----

The remainder of the day goes well.  The light gently dwindles through the day, ending in peaceful night.  Your dreams, however, are slightly troubled... you get an impression of hurriedness, a need for haste...

*Morning*
In the morning, you head out for the Temple of Rashida.  Knocking upon the door, the same young acolyte who answered it the first time answers it.

"Ah, it's you!" He exclaims, nodding. "Shardorn's doing well.  She hasn't woken yet... you can wait here, in the main room." He gestures for you to enter, then hurriedly dashes through one of the side doors.


----------



## Zhure (Jan 28, 2004)

*Osius*

Osius ogles at the scampering acolyte.

"I'll never understand the religious."


----------



## Jarval (Jan 29, 2004)

Jansson nods in agreement with Osius' words.

"I find it hard myself to understand placing such faith in something as distant as a god.  But, we've all benefited from Shardorn's magic, so I'm not complaining."  He smiles slightly.  "I do hope that lad isn't going to wake her up.  After what Shardorn's been through, rising a little late in the morning could certainly be excused."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jan 29, 2004)

Your wait in the temple is not long.  After a short while, Shardorn comes out of the door the acolyte dashed through, followed by him.  She appears slightly bedraggled, and her accoutrements are in slight disarray.  She smiles as she spots the group, and heads towards you.

"Morning, everyone." She says, looking around at each of you. "I hope you slept well?  I know I did." She adjusts her holy symbol slightly.


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 29, 2004)

"I'm pretty sure the feeling's mutual."


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jan 29, 2004)

[OOC: Mailed the shopping list finally/OOC]


----------



## Zhure (Feb 2, 2004)

*Osius*

"Welcome back among us, Shardorn," Osius says. He fidgets uncomfortably on the temple grounds. "I hope you're ready to travel; I know I am."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Feb 3, 2004)

Shardorn nods. "There's no need to stay here.  I'm ready to go when the rest of you are."


----------



## Jarval (Feb 3, 2004)

"How are you?"  Jansson asks, obviously concerned for Shardorn.  "Is there anything you want or need before we leave town?"


----------



## GnomeWorks (Feb 4, 2004)

"I'm fine.  A little... shaken up after the experience, but nothing I won't get over." Shardorn says. "There's nothing I need that I don't have at the moment.  I can go right now, if that's the plan."


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 5, 2004)

"Then we can go off now. Despite the fact that our group has lost members, we still have a job to do."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Feb 5, 2004)

New thread.


----------

